# Show us your Sinnful Friday!!!



## ten13th

Putting Arktis through some cold weather testing. :0


----------



## Floki

Sadly, I'm puting my 903 just through some desk diving.


----------



## gaopa

I will be heading out a bit later with my U1 SDR on my wrist. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Jonpod

I hope to play the season's first round of golf later today so it has to be a quartz so....EZM 2


----------



## Horoticus

T2


----------



## cats33cats

556i for today...deployment clasp should arrive today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever

On set of The Walking Deskdiver, rocking Chronissimo, and still reluctantly for sale ;-)


----------



## ten13th

Happy Sinnful Friday from 303 on DiModell Rallye.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Deployant clasp works well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigel113

Got the light brown strap from Sinn and I feel it changed my 103 klassik into another watch altogether :-d


----------



## ten13th

I was wearing this on Friday, had too much fun trying to get some last runs this season.


----------



## ten13th

gigel113 said:


> Got the light brown strap from Sinn and I feel it changed my 103 klassik into another watch altogether :-d


love that reverse panda dial.


----------



## ten13th

Watered my money tree last night, this is what I found this morning. Happy Sinnful Friday.


----------



## ten13th

Visiting Kaohsiung, Taiwan with my trusty travel companion.








Overlooking port of Kaohsiung








Looking up to a tall but not very aesthetic pleasing building 85.


----------



## motzbueddel

Still my 857 UTC, as I did all week. Enjoying a sunny spring aftenoon.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Forgot the picture 










Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

motzbueddel said:


> Forgot the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steffen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


I keep on coming back to the 857UTC as my next Sinn addition. Even though its the bezel version of 856UTC. LOL


----------



## sivart




----------



## Sterlingwatch

This one for me.


----------



## jopex

Sinnful Friday!


----------



## Panini_king

Arktis Ti today and yesterday-


----------



## ten13th

My Arltis SS says hi to your Arktis Ti. Happy Sinnful Friday.


----------



## sivart




----------



## ten13th

Happy Sinnful Friday my fellow Sinners, from my EZM3.


----------



## SteamJ

ten13th said:


> Happy Sinnful Friday my fellow Sinners, from my EZM3.
> 
> View attachment 1542505
> View attachment 1542503
> View attachment 1542504
> View attachment 1542506
> View attachment 1542507


Amazing combo. I just received my EZM 3 from Watchbuys a few days ago and I'm having a hard time taking it off. Here's my Sinns. I'll be wearing the EZM 3 again tomorrow.


----------



## Underwatermechanic

Friday is Sinn day with my U1


----------



## ten13th

SteamJ said:


> Amazing combo. I just received my EZM 3 from Watchbuys a few days ago and I'm having a hard time taking it off. Here's my Sinns. I'll be wearing the EZM 3 again tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1542602


Nice 142! I like.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

ten13th said:


> Nice 142! I like.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! After the Dallas GTG in August it's going to Sinn for new hands, dial and a refinished case. It's running beautifully so I'm going to wait on servicing the movement until at least next year.


----------



## sivart




----------



## ten13th

SteamJ said:


> Thanks! After the Dallas GTG in August it's going to Sinn for new hands, dial and a refinished case. It's running beautifully so I'm going to wait on servicing the movement until at least next year.


Won't it make sense just to get the movement serviced while the cosmetic are getting done at Sinn? Save the trouble and cost of sending it to Germany twice. Just a thought.


----------



## Robertus

Today again on my wrist...


----------



## ten13th

Robertus said:


> View attachment 1543241
> 
> Today again on my wrist...


Is this a special edition or modded Arktis?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

ten13th said:


> Is this a special edition or modded Arktis?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did the personalizing - hope you like it. The soulless original set of hands disturbed me a lot so the pilot style watch was given pilot style hands, pushers came from another (secret  ) brand... Now I find it the nicest blue-dial pilots chrono around. Enjoy!


----------



## ten13th

Lovely mod, especially the hand mod. Was it done by Sinn? Do u mind share how much it cost to do the hand mod? The only Sinn mod that makes puke is the EZM1 Bape... That is the perfect example of wealth don't buy you taste...imho. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Sorry it's a bit late but I was wearing this yesterday evening...


----------



## ten13th

Happy Sinnful Friday from 103 DIAPAL.


----------



## sivart




----------



## EROKS




----------



## ten13th

EROKS said:


>


Rare bird. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever




----------



## ten13th

Happy Sinnful Friday!!!


----------



## sivart




----------



## freeman4ever

New shoes.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## sivart

enjoy the weekend sinners


----------



## Underwatermechanic

Have a great weekend


----------



## GlennSim




----------



## ten13th

Happy Sinnful Friday.


----------



## the gig

Slacking around here.









Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## ten13th

Was traveling across the Pacific yesterday with this.


----------



## wedgehammer

got this pre-owned mint / unworn beaut from the nice folks at abouttime.com (thanks holly!)... will wear it today when i hit the army shop (nope, i'm not in the forces :-D)


----------



## H.H.Sinn




----------



## 5im0n




----------



## SolidTime




----------



## ten13th

303 with new shoes, Hirsch Tiger. Happy Sinnful Friday!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bazza.




----------



## GregBe




----------



## ten13th

rockmastermike said:


>


Love the refraction of the acrylic. Just lovely.


----------



## Cannonball

Had to put a black strap for this Friday.










Forgive me....


----------



## subdiver




----------



## ten13th

subdiver said:


>


EZM13, wow!


----------



## ten13th

Happy Sinnful Friday, Y'all.


----------



## subdiver

Today Both


----------



## ten13th

subdiver said:


> Today Both


Wonderful. Two of my favorite watch brand in one shot.


----------



## the gig

The more I wear this the more I think about not selling it. 









Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## ten13th

the gig said:


> The more I wear this the more I think about not selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


Nice... If you do want to sell it, I'm first in line.


----------



## Mm31

Don't sell it  you will regret it.. HAHAHHA



the gig said:


> The more I wear this the more I think about not selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## the gig

Mm31 said:


> Don't sell it  you will regret it.. HAHAHHA


Hey Mike. I probably would regret it, but I'd feel just as bad if I put a scratch in this one. It's seriously like brand new, and none of my watches are ever gonna be safe queens. They get worn.

Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


----------



## EROKS

Thought I should pick something up before the price increase so I got this...arrived yesterday. Its a great size for my wrist and such a clean and simple design


----------



## ten13th

Sinnful Friday.


----------



## ceebee




----------



## Fantasio

Wearing my new UX full Teg which arrived today few hours ago.


----------



## freeman4ever




----------



## ten13th

Fantasio said:


> Wearing my new UX full Teg which arrived today few hours ago.


Congrats. That red rubber strap really brings out the spark in UX.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Bit late but here ya go


----------



## Jonpod




----------



## Underwatermechanic

A wet and foggy Friday here in the UK










Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## ten13th

Arktis for a lovely sunny Sinnful Friday.


----------



## ten13th

Double Sinnful... Arktis + EZM7.


----------



## subdiver




----------



## longstride

EZM1


----------



## MRobertson

My recently acquired Sinn 358 Jubiläum


----------



## ten13th

MRobertson said:


> My recently acquired Sinn 358 Jubiläum


One stunning watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

1 with a gasgasbones strap


----------



## subdiver




----------



## ten13th

Sinners thinks alike. Continue the EZM theme on this Sinnful Friday.


----------



## longstride

Tonight's Sinn...


----------



## ghingus




----------



## ten13th

longstride said:


> Tonight's Sinn...


Sinn EZM1, Seiko Tuna. What's the third?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## apnk

ten13th said:


> Sinn EZM1, Seiko Tuna. What's the third?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a Kobold Arctic I believe.


----------



## m6rk

ten13th said:


> I keep on coming back to the 857UTC as my next Sinn addition. Even though its the bezel version of 856UTC. LOL


I know exactly what you mean. I own the 856 UTC and just bought the 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo. Hits all the marks for me!


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Cannonball




----------



## m6rk

My second Sinn just arrived today, the 857 UTC Lufthansa. It's a stunner!


----------



## ten13th

m6rk said:


> My second Sinn just arrived today, the 857 UTC Lufthansa. It's a stunner!
> 
> View attachment 1648835


Looks like the perfect companion for my 856UTC.


----------



## EROKS

ten13th said:


> Looks like the perfect companion for my 856UTC.


that is sharp!


----------



## silversurfer1959

I love the look of the thick strap, a great pairing.


----------



## m6rk

ten13th said:


> Looks like the perfect companion for my 856UTC.


Definitely goes great with the 856 UTC, my other watch. The 856 UTC is the perfect understated everyday watch and the 857 is a great watch with a little more pizzazz and presence. the 857 is just a tad taller than the 856 but not much. the 43mm size with the added bezel makes the watch wear bigger than the 856 and with the orange UTC numbers, orange airplane silhouette UTC hand, and beautiful strap with matching orange stitching, it really stands out and commands more attention than the 856..and that's exactly what I wanted. So they do compliment each other very well. They're basically the same watch of course with the 857 just dressed up a bit, one for a more understated look and one when you want it to stand out. Well, the 857 is TESTAF certified but that doesn't make that big of difference to me. I would of purchased it either way.


----------



## ten13th

Sinnful Friday. ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1

Day Late & Dollar Short


----------



## ten13th

Any day is a Sinn day. ?



watchdaddy1 said:


> Day Late & Dollar Short


----------



## watchdaddy1

ten13th said:


> Any day is a Sinn day. ?


Yes sir

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

A quartz Sinnful Friday.


----------



## solo-act

This morning, just after a _very_ long meeting. *wink ;-)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Hey, hey, a big hello from the great white north.

Expecting the rain to turn to snow tonight, I'm seeking refuge at the local Tim Hortons and waiting for the Leafs game to start. It's Friday and I'm listening to the alternate version of Since I've been Loving You from the Jimmy Page redux of Zeppelin III, a must hear, and I decided to check the 'ole Sinn foum and since I'm wearin' my old UX, here's a quick and dirty pic.










8 years and running, no scratches, blemishes and it's running fine. Some yellow patina but that's cool with me.

cheers,
Tim


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## MJM




----------



## ten13th

Father and Sinn... Happy Sinnful Friday.


----------



## fasyl

Sinn EZM3 as most weekends...


----------



## Underwatermechanic




----------



## b'oris

Have a great weekend everyone.....


----------



## Mattthefish

Yesterday and today's wear.


----------



## ten13th

Have a wonderful Sinnful Friday and weekend my fellow Sinners.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever

It's a little blurry...but it's there! ;-)


----------



## Thunderbear

the gig said:


> The more I wear this the more I think about not selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone using my fingers and thumbs.


That NATO is amazing, who makes it?

The Sinn's not bad either ;-)


----------



## akitadog

The Sinn UX SDR will be on my wrist again this Friday, November 14. This s a 2008 year watch and it is still going strong. Had thought about sending it back to Sinn for a battery change, but it is still spot on, so I think I will wait until the battery dies. If they last 7 years as stated, it should be within the next year. We will see how long it actually lasts.

Great watch, although lately the Marathon JDD has been on my wrists most days for the last month.

Well, that's life. No doubt I will soon go back to wearing the UX as my primary watch.

Have a great Friday and an even better Weekend.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## b'oris




----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys....all the best Dave ...


----------



## gaopa

I'm "SINNing" today with my U1-T! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ten13th

Happy Sinnful Friday and have a nice weekend my fellow Sinners.

303 + Hirsch Ayrton


----------



## Thunderbear

Thunderbear said:


> That NATO is amazing, who makes it?
> 
> The Sinn's not bad either ;-)


Pretty sure it's a N80 Ranger leather NATO w PVD hardware, if I'm right.


----------



## DaveandStu

Going with 156 today...have a good one guys....Dave


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Going with 156 today...have a good one guys....Dave


Beautiful watch and photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

I will be "SINNing" today with my U1 SDR. Hope each of you have a great day on Black Friday! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## sivart

^ Great photo Bill. Love my U1 and 103


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you ten13th....credit to my son Stu for the pic..all the best mate Dave


----------



## TheRegulator

I'll have my UX on tomorrow.


----------



## steven202

Absolutely smitten with my 358sa

Is there an easy way to upload pics direct from my mobile ?


----------



## motzbueddel

Today the Sinn U2 SDR. Casual Friday 









Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## ten13th

Belated happy Sinnful Friday.


----------



## Underwatermechanic




----------



## watchhunter72

Old watch ('90's titanium 157 with tritium dial) with "new" bracelet - of course the bracelet is only new to me, as it's the period, expandable bracelet that I'd been looking for so long.
HAGWE.
Fabrizio


----------



## WithinSymmetry

New to this forum.

Anyways, here's my Sinn U1 after spending a night up in a mountain. Seen here crossing a dry river bed and my palladium boots making 
an appearance. Love the Sinn U1. Such an all rounded watch but i think it shines in the great outdoors!


----------



## ten13th

Happy Sinnful Friday! Checking in with my 856UTC on back to back weeks.


----------



## whywatch9




----------



## Underwatermechanic

U1 today










Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## DaveandStu

have a good one guys...


----------



## gaopa

"SINNful" Friday means a U1 T for me! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Was wearing another Sinn, but saw the U streak today so decided to change to my U.


----------



## jonathanp77

Sorry to break up the U streak. It's #FliegerFriday so Sinn 356 Flieger II copper today.

Enjoy by our weekend everyone!


----------



## ten13th

Happy holiday and Sinnful Friday. Wearing EZM3 today with a bit of red for the season. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

156 military for first Friday 2015... Best wishes to a good year for all!!...Dave


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> 156 military for first Friday 2015... Best wishes to a good year for all!!...Dave


Thanks Dave for getting us off to a great start for 2015.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Thanks ten13th......great thread you started..gives a little extra kick to the week to have a 'SinnfulFriday'!! All the best Dave


----------



## ten13th

Happy 1st SINNful Friday of 2015. Today I feel the need for Speed so I'm wearing my 303, the driver's chronograph.


----------



## Thunderbear

U2 on bead-blasted desert tan NATO from AnchorLeather - BradJ here on Watchuseek. Matches superbly with the U finish.


----------



## DaveandStu

have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## gaopa

SINNful Friday for me will be my U1 T! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## b'oris

SDR for me (pushing iPhone camera to it's limit.....apologies)


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow Sinners. :-d


----------



## sivart

Wore the U all week. So glad I bought this 8 years ago!


----------



## H.H.Sinn




----------



## sivart




----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers. 

EZM3 with new shoes. Looks surprising lovely IMHO.


----------



## ten13th

Have a wonderful SINNful Friday.









Mrs' flowers turns out to be perfect canvas for EZM3.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Sentient_meat




----------



## Thunderbear

Further evidence for my theory that the U2 looks great on any strap...








U2, desert digital camo NATO 5-ring with a FriendlySwede desert camo D-ring paracord bracelet.


----------



## ten13th

Thunderbear said:


> Further evidence for my theory that the U2 looks great on any strap...
> View attachment 2715865
> 
> 
> U2, desert digital camo NATO 5-ring with a FriendlySwede desert camo D-ring paracord bracelet.


I would agree with your assessment.


----------



## sivart

Friday Sinn my friends. Get em on and post.


----------



## ten13th

SINNful on slopes.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Im in ....HAGWE..


----------



## petethegreek

Having a Sinnful FRE - enjoy the weekend


----------



## Thunderbear

ten13th said:


> I would agree with your assessment.


After viewing that picture on a full screen, ouch, they're terrible. Maybe these will be better evidence.





























Need to have the rings bead blasted, but they match fairly well.


----------



## umarrajs

Out of the Box this evening and fresh on my wrist...............Friday Jan' 30th.
The exchange rate adjustment at Watchbuys pushed me into pulling the trigger...........


----------



## akitadog

This is what I was wearing at one point on Friday January 30, 2015:

Yes...I know I am late in posting, but that's how it is this weekend.

And... that bottle of wine has a lot less in it now.

Have a great weekend, well, what's left of it.

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## wellyite

It's Friday now in NZ celebrating our national day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside

This will be on my wrist tomorrow


----------



## ten13th

Arktis with new Perlon shoes. Happy SINNful Friday.


----------



## the_Dentist

Different shoes for my 103 St Sa (recently retrofitted with a the Diapal escapment)

1) No. 8 Cordovan strap
2) Gnomon heavy-duty nato
3) Phoenix admiralty gray nato with pvd hardware


----------



## ten13th

the_Dentist said:


> Different shoes for my 103 St Sa (recently retrofitted with a the Diapal escapment)


How much was the retrofitting of DIAPAL?


----------



## wellyite

Super Sinn-ful Friday the 13th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zainabdulrahman




----------



## cats33cats

Friday the 13th and a long weekend ahead

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## dlp3000

New to me 144 GMT on mesh


----------



## b'oris




----------



## watchdaddy1

_Sinn'n on Friday the 13th
_



on Drew Canvas


----------



## ten13th

SINNful UX









Takes on a different characteristic under different light.


----------



## DaveandStu

late to the party!! Stuck on the other side of Aus ripening...but timing the changes well!!! Have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Wearing my 1st Sinn and still my favorite Sinn.


----------



## Waser

Arktis again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Tennis at sunset.


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Broadside

EZM 2 was on my wrist yesterday...


----------



## wellyite

It's Friday here in NZ .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Another SINNful Friday. Adding to the EZM streak.


----------



## Heljestrand

My first Sinn arrived today


----------



## freeman4ever

It's a sad day. My 757UTC is on its way to its new caretaker...


----------



## ten13th

freeman4ever said:


> It's a sad day. My 757UTC is on its way to its new caretaker...


I'm sure you will have more Sinn in your life. Chin up buddy.


----------



## freeman4ever

ten13th said:


> I'm sure you will have more Sinn in your life...


Indeed.


----------



## Davido22

Picked this up today thanks to WUS. First foray into the sinners den.


----------



## aaamax

Very nice combo of black on a leather nato. cheers.



Davido22 said:


> Picked this up today thanks to WUS. First foray into the sinners den.


----------



## Broadside

EZM 1 will be on my wrist tomorrow


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

I think I prefer the 356 on nato for now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 St Acrylic on Bund Strap.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.


----------



## gasspasser

EZM13 on Hirsch Tiger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

After 164 days my 142 D1 is back on my wrist.


----------



## ten13th

Packing up for a weekend of skiing. Arktis is the natural companion for slope days.


----------



## Thunderbear

StrapWorks via Etsy 22mm distressed aviator with cream stitch and ring, with Hadley Roma 22mm bead blasted deployant.

The journey to get this strap was nearly as painful as SteamJ's watch servicing saga, but totally worth it. This strap is everything I want in a leather piece, and at a hell of a good price.


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser

So hard to choose but I'm goin' with the EZM13!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside

UX for me on yet another Friday the 13th...


----------



## Lomaing 103 st

The 4th hand in fire!


----------



## m6rk

My new 358 for today...


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinnful Friday with the 157 Ti Ty


----------



## David Woo

jonathanp77 said:


>


great hand-in-pocket shot!


----------



## Norwest

*Happy Friday the 13th!
*


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday 13th.


----------



## jonathanp77

David Woo said:


> great hand-in-pocket shot!


haha Thanks. I try.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## ten13th

SINNFul...


----------



## wellyite

Saturday here now but what the hell!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer

I finally get to add mine to the Sinnful Friday list! 2nd day with my Sinn haven't taken it off yet!


----------



## wellyite

JPfeuffer said:


> I finally get to add mine to the Sinnful Friday list! 2nd day with my Sinn haven't taken it off yet!
> View attachment 3362082
> View attachment 3362090


Stunning! Nice addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty


----------



## Broadside

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 157 Ti Ty


Stellar combo!


----------



## jonathanp77

Broadside said:


> Stellar combo!


Thanks. I like the combo so much that I've kept it on beyond my usual weekly strap rotation


----------



## wellyite

Have a great weekend everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

I hope everybody will have a great start into the weekend!

Steffen


----------



## Broadside

Great minds think alike...


----------



## Fantasio

This Friday wall climbing with my daughter, wearing my UX.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

....have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## David Woo

Waser said:


>


that arktis is a fav, should've gotten one while they were still in production.


----------



## ten13th




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## heebs

Cross post from the show your sinn thread. It still counts as Friday if I'm still awake at 5am Saturday morning, right?

EZM= Mission Timer. In this case I was timing contractions all afternoon. Mama put up a valiant fight but after being awake for 36 hours and contractions/labour for 24 of those hours she finally opted for an epidural and some much needed sleep. It's 5am and I've only been up 24 hrs and I'm still feeling fairly fresh.

Here's my view right now: sleeping wife, getting ready for the final stages and my trusty EZM-3 companion.


----------



## wellyite

Happy Friday everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside

EZM 2 for me today


----------



## PeteVanF

Just arrived and my last purchase for some time...


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Matching my shirt to my Arktis. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

***** said:


> sleeping wife, getting ready for the final stages and my trusty EZM-3 companion.


sometimes in life there are more important things: glad your trusty timepiece is doing all nighters alongside.
Good luck!


----------



## gr8sw

***** said:


> Cross post from the show your sinn thread. It still counts as Friday if I'm still awake at 5am Saturday morning, right?
> 
> EZM= Mission Timer. In this case I was timing contractions all afternoon. Mama put up a valiant fight but after being awake for 36 hours and contractions/labour for 24 of those hours she finally opted for an epidural and some much needed sleep. It's 5am and I've only been up 24 hrs and I'm still feeling fairly fresh.
> 
> Here's my view right now: sleeping wife, getting ready for the final stages and my trusty EZM-3 companion.


congrats and best of luck :-!

trusty EZM1 here...


----------



## blowfish89

Putting on my Playboy socks this Sinnful Friday


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR!










All the best!

Steffen


----------



## heebs

gr8sw said:


> congrats and best of luck :-!
> 
> trusty EZM1 here...





David Woo said:


> sometimes in life there are more important things: glad your trusty timepiece is doing all nighters alongside.
> Good luck!


Thanks gents. Happy to report that the little one was born last Saturday morning at 7:01am. I thought I'd be concerned about what watch I wanted to wear but when it came down to it I didn't give it a thought as we drove to the hospital. Coincidentally it happened to be my old faithful fiend, the EZM-3.

Baby and mom are both doing well. Dad, well, he's trying to hold it together


----------



## David Woo

blowfish89 said:


>


nice kicks: and those socks put it over the top.


----------



## blowfish89

David Woo said:


> nice kicks: and those socks put it over the top.


Thanks! I own very few socks/shoes but they get worn well (this is the only sneaker type shoe I have).
I am assuming 'kicks' is a fancy word for 'shoes' ?


----------



## rosborn

It's still Friday here.

I just received the UX strapped to my left wrist today - purchased off the sales forum. It's a 2009 that was just serviced (March 2015) by Sinn - hands replaced, dial replaced, oil replaced and battery replaced.

Dang, it's good to be back in the Sinn world! The prodigal son has returned.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

My pictures are all of sudden showing up sideways...?


----------



## rosborn

chunder tunt said:


> My pictures are all of sudden showing up sideways...?


No worries man! I had a kink in my neck that needed to be worked out anyway.


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN

MRobertson said:


> My recently acquired Sinn 358 Jubiläum


That is a beauty!!


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbear

So much want. Best blue dial in horohistory.


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a great Friday guys....


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Have a great Friday guys....


Lovely 212. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Another Friday, another SINN. Have a wonderful day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EROKS

EZM3F on Ted Su!


----------



## umarrajs

My favorite Sinn........wearing this all week.


----------



## ahkeelt

would love to see more wrist photos of EZM3F in real life settings - out and about, under a suit, shirt cuff etc ....

drooling!

ALSO - is the crystal AR coated both sides with blue tint?


----------



## wellyite

Happy Friday everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahkeelt

EROKS said:


> EZM3F on Ted Su!


Would love over to hear your thoughts and comparisons to similar watches you have dealt with.


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## consum3r

Today is a 156 day.
Fresh from service at Sinn AD.
Happy Friday.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlark2006

My first Sinn! Will post something more on it soon.


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## DaveandStu

Morning all..have a good one


----------



## akitadog

It will be my Sinn UX for this Friday. Although I prefer the SDR black bezel, this silver bezel will have to do. New black bezel costs a fortune. Double what it costs for an Omega Seamaster Bond bezel. That is a bit unreal. So, silver bezel it will remain unless I happen to find a black bezel for e really good price.

As it is 12:16 am it is too early and dark to take any pictures, so these older ones will have to do.

Akitadog, from the Wet coast of BC Canada


----------



## DaveandStu

akitadog said:


> It will be my Sinn UX for this Friday. Although I prefer the SDR black bezel, this silver bezel will have to do. New black bezel costs a fortune. Double what it costs for an Omega Seamaster Bond bezel. That is a bit unreal. So, silver bezel it will remain unless I happen to find a black bezel for e really good price.
> 
> As it is 12:16 am it is too early and dark to take any pictures, so these older ones will have to do.
> 
> Akitadog, from the Wet coast of BC Canada


That SDR combo you had was boss mate....grab the bezel..Dave


----------



## ten13th

Simple 856UTC for this Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Preparing for a dark and Sinnful Friday.


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1




----------



## consum3r




----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## freeman4ever




----------



## blowfish89

Sinn City.


----------



## DaveandStu

Trusty 156 MIL....have a good Friday guys...Dave


----------



## ten13th

Arktis at Barcelona. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong




----------



## petethegreek

856 again. Can't seem to take this off...


----------



## motzbueddel

Best regards,

Steffen


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty today. TGIF!


----------



## Waser

356 in the office today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

blowfish89 said:


> Sinn City.


nice shot: for a sec I thought you were in vegas.


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## blowfish89

David Woo said:


> nice shot: for a sec I thought you were in vegas.


Thanks David. I'm going to Vegas for July 4th, I'll take a pic there for you.


----------



## goldencalf

My EZM13


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Waser

The Arktis today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essence

Happy Friday! Hanging out with my Sinn 240.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## SteamJ

Happy Friday.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Just a casual day at French country side on this SINNful Friday. 
PS: Waser, love the strap on your Arktis.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser

ten13th said:


> .
> PS: Waser, love the strap on your Arktis.


Thanks! It's a green GasGasBones. Using it while I wait on a sea blue Toshi to arrive which I hope matches well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.H.Sinn

TGIF


----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

no oil ezm2:


----------



## ten13th

Just another Quartz watch.  Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite

On NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Wish my fellow SINNers a wonderful and safe 4th of July. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60 milliseconds

Taken yesterday immediately after delivery. My first Sinn, a U1-T:


----------



## ten13th

Congrats on your SINN. Welcome to the club.



60 milliseconds said:


> Taken yesterday immediately after delivery. My first Sinn, a U1-T:


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. Perfect day for my first SINN. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

556 LE Weiss. i think this watch works best on a NATO.


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## 60 milliseconds

I haven't been able to wear anything else since I got my U1.










I'm cheating, as I actually took this yesterday.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## petethegreek

Here's to a great Friday.


----------



## mlmyers

My new Weiss.


----------



## Puma Cat

Just got my first Sinn today! A 104 I St Sa with Sinn black leather strap


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Prefect day for my oil Quartz. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Puma Cat said:


> Just got my first Sinn today! A 104 I St Sa with Sinn black leather strap


Nicely done, congratulations. :-!


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Arktis visiting its brothers at Watchbuys road show. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbear

:-d Dammit, another Arktis sighting that isn't on MY wrist!


----------



## the_Dentist

Where did you get that nato? Thanks!


----------



## the_Dentist

mlmyers said:


> My new Weiss.
> View attachment 4684034


where did you get that nato? Thanks!


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF


----------



## Waser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday - EZM3 with new shoes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

jpfwatch said:


> Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF
> View attachment 4838457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838465


Love the watch & strap combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlmyers

Sorry, just saw this -- that Nato actually came from Amazon -- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006PANRRW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01


----------



## Thunderbear

Sinn U2 SDR with N80 Rusted Canvas/Leather NATO PVD/Blasted


----------



## ten13th

Super busy SINNful Friday. The day is almost over, finally a breather. Love the blue Eulit Perlon strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

...


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Hello from my UX. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite

Happy Friday everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Greetings to all from Germany ...


----------



## dukembla

This morning in Italy:









And after some 2:46h flight time and 10 hours later back on beach in Finland:


----------



## ten13th

Inspiration for the 103 A Sa B. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Greetings from NJ!


----------



## blowfish89

41Mets said:


> Greetings from NJ!


Did you change your username?


----------



## Norwest

The Dark Side


----------



## 41Mets

Yes- I had wanted it changed like a month in and sent a message two times and never beard anything. Recently I reached out to a moderator and they did it.



blowfish89 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from NJ!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change your username?
Click to expand...


----------



## ormondgators

856 UTC on its bracelet at the beach today!


----------



## Ptern




----------



## jpfwatch

*857 UTC TESTAF
*​


----------



## 41Mets

Who has a blue arktis to sell me? ;-)


----------



## dukembla




----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 356 Flieger II


----------



## ten13th

Over looking LALA land. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Come closer ten13th, you can find me near the globe.


----------



## wkw

303 silber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

wkw said:


> 303 silber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a super rare white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## ten13th

Have a wonderful SINNful Friday.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

856UTC - this one never gets old...


----------



## 41Mets

One of my faves



ericfeuer said:


>


----------



## Simonand

Birthday congratulations mr Helmuth Sinn thread. 99 years. Amazing. Send a greating here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/forumsite/20758/topics/2327866


----------



## dukembla

Oh, there's almost country of origin included as a background if my table would be yellow.


----------



## umarrajs

Sinn with my Drink...........


----------



## ten13th

On the set with 856










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greene-r74

Brand new, just arrived yesterday.


----------



## dukembla




----------



## 41Mets

greene-r74 said:


> Brand new, just arrived yesterday.


I love this one with the stick markers!


----------



## consum3r

Does this count?
Sinn 103 ... disassembled for mainspring replacement surgery.








Quite Sinnfull, I think.


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 A St B.









Wishing everyone a great weekend!

Steffen


----------



## petethegreek

Wearing this for my travels back home.


----------



## Waser

Been wearing this all week. Think it's the one watch in my collection that's a proper keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Special Gray Edition of 103 A St B. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

Works done for the week.
This one is super accurate in my book: 1s/10d










Have a great weekend! Tschüß!


----------



## blowfish89

ten13th said:


> Special Gray Edition of 103 A St B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much better and with UTC and Diapal :-D


----------



## David Woo

the latest 2 in the group, this one with oil:


----------



## Salvo




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.


----------



## jswing

I haven't had a Sinn for a while but just got a 103 acrylic today. Glad to have a Sinn back on my wrist.


----------



## pbubsy

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday.
> 
> View attachment 5474465


I like the strap, where did you get it?


----------



## ten13th

pbubsy said:


> I like the strap, where did you get it?


http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/canvas-cordura/

HR Cordura.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

ten13th said:


> View attachment 5474465


are those lugs really discolored?


----------



## David Woo

double post, weird.


----------



## ten13th

David Woo said:


> are those lugs really discolored?


Just water mark which were wipe away after I took the photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers. With UX on my wrist, I'm ready for full day of heavy duty desk diving.


----------



## thejames1

U1 on rubber for the first time today. Fits like a glove! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## blowfish89

Sinnful Friday.


----------



## dukembla

Waiting for my lunch plate








Have a great Friday and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting my Friday with the Sinn 103 St on a Hirsch Rally strap.










Wishing everyone a great start into the weekend!

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## greene-r74




----------



## ceebee

Been on the wrist all week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Grateful for another wonder SINNful Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

greene-r74 said:


>


Nice tank!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greene-r74

Thanks. Here is a better shot.



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

New addition as of Friday: Sinn 356 Jubiläum (40 JAHRE / 40th Anniversary)


----------



## Salvo




----------



## DaveandStu

Friday night..waiting for my youngest son to finish youth group with his mates..have a good one guys


----------



## DaveandStu

Friday night..waiting for my youngest son to finish youth group with his mates..have a good one guys


----------



## ten13th

Trusty EZM3. Happy Friday my fellow SINNers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Love that strap what it is?



ten13th said:


> Trusty EZM3. Happy Friday my fellow SINNers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie

Sinnful nights....


----------



## ten13th

41Mets said:


> Love that strap what it is?


Thanks. Straps is from Suigeneric. http://www.suigeneric.com/collections/watchstrap-collection

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Unfortunately everything worthwhile is sold out. Thanks. ;-/



ten13th said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that strap what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Straps is from Suigeneric. http://www.suigeneric.com/collections/watchstrap-collection
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

757 diapal for Friday! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## e-mishka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Condolence to our Friends in Paris....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

Not my photo, nor my specific watch, but the same model--handwound/acrylic. Got it second hand nearly 18 years ago but still one of my favorites.

heb


----------



## Waser

EZM1 LE today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainTod

Finally, after years of procrastination and watching the prices inflate like a dead dog in the heat, I have become a sinner...



Picked up this four month old EZM3 with the bracelet for nearly £400 less than the cheapest new price, which is currently Neil at Chronomaster.

Just put it on this curved ended leather strap, think it looks pretty good..


----------



## petethegreek

UX on new canvas strap.


----------



## fiskadoro




----------



## Broadside

EZM1 on GasGasBones


----------



## 41Mets

Happily sinning today.


----------



## jonathanp77

Going with copper dial today


----------



## Waser

jonathanp77 said:


> Going with copper dial today


That is stunning! Great choice and strap combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Waser said:


> That is stunning! Great choice and strap combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, appreciate the nod.


----------



## Geof3

Just received this!


----------



## ads75

Geof3 said:


> Just received this!
> 
> View attachment 6140498


 Me too!


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Black Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Wearing the newest addition to my Sinn family (courtesy of Yahoo! JP auctions):

Sinn 103.ST.SA


----------



## 41Mets

Gorgeous. Are you happy you sold the regular 103?



Geof3 said:


> Just received this!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6140498&d=1448648357"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## Geof3

41Mets said:


> Gorgeous. Are you happy you sold the regular 103?


I would own another. Classic watch! However, this one and the 103a are totally different animals. I wouldn't even compare them. This one isn't better, it's just completely different.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

TGIF. still waiting for train home though


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

It's starting to look a lot like Xmas...


----------



## 98z28




----------



## ten13th

fiskadoro said:


> It's starting to look a lot like Xmas...
> View attachment 6358281


LOVE IT!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. EZM3 reporting for weekend ski duty. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squiddo

and another


----------



## ten13th

Merry Christmas, Peace on Earth and a Happy SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside

Merry Christmas all! Spending the day SINNing on my lanai...


----------



## ten13th

Happy 1st SINNful Friday of 2016










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday. EZM3 reporting for weekend ski duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the strap. Where is it from?


----------



## ten13th

SteamJ said:


> I love the strap. Where is it from?


Vintage Eulit, found it on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farner_O

It is already Friday here in the Far East.
it is my birthday!
So it is time to go out and enjoy the evening with my Sinn 356!!


----------



## consum3r

Another from the Land Of The Rising Sun


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## consum3r

one more ...


----------



## David Woo

a vintage lemania friday for sure:


----------



## David Woo

ten13th said:


>


damn, i was hoping to make it to that show: how was it?


----------



## blowfish89

David Woo said:


> damn, i was hoping to make it to that show: how was it?


 David, I have been trying to contact you for a while but can't send PMs to you..

I was hoping to make it to the show too


----------



## Syn004

That is a sweet Sinn!


----------



## ten13th

blowfish89 said:


> David, I have been trying to contact you for a while but can't send PMs to you..
> 
> I was hoping to make it to the show too


David and Blowfish. The show goes on for two more days till Sunday. I brought my wife and two kids to the show with me. Entire family enjoyed the show. Had a much deeper appreciation of Breguet after the show. Amazing to see every time piece displayed had documentation on original buyer, price, place. The dial work and case work are amazing. Many of the dials has wonderful texture to them that you know some artisan took the time to make them one watch at a time. What was interesting to see was the movement decoration, or lack of. While the movements are very intricate, but very few of them have much decorative finish on them. Highly recommended to visit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Tickythebull

Sinnfull on red leather.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Sinning en Lyon, France







Just Rue It.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## umarrajs

U2 in Micah Vintager Canvas today...............happy weekend


----------



## 41Mets

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So jealous...STILL waiting


----------



## Jstewart1012




----------



## ten13th

41Mets said:


> So jealous...STILL waiting


It will come this year, I promise.

Here is another shot to hold you over. . 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11

Two shots of the 104 on a colareb essential.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday with Arktis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Very happy to finally post here! It's a new to me 856 on Hirsch James leather today


----------



## 11pennreserve

My first Friday with this 856 S UTC.


----------



## Dann

757 UTC
Please delete post. I was unable to upload the photo


----------



## ten13th

Congrats on your 856S. Very nice combo with Hirsch performance strap.



Buchmann69 said:


> Very happy to finally post here! It's a new to me 856 on Hirsch James leather today
> 
> View attachment 6767474


----------



## Buchmann69

ten13th said:


> Congrats on your 856S. Very nice combo with Hirsch performance strap.


Thank you for the kind words, very happy with this Sinn!


----------



## jaychung

Great watch and strap! The strap is very soft and fits very well with a black watch. I guess you got the black buckle? I have this strap on my CW typhoon.


----------



## Jstewart1012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

old school titanium for today:


----------



## ten13th

New shoes for 103. Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

An old 356










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Buchmann69

My one and only


----------



## watchhunter72

David Woo said:


> old school titanium for today:


Ubercool David! Is it the very first run with lume-filled hands rather than the later full-lume ones? I love the rolloband by the way - here is mine saying hello!


----------



## thejames1

Sinn 757 for Friday! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Life has been super busy the past few week. Didn't even have time for Sinn on Friday. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdogmaster

104 for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

I still have this one on...crappy pics of a great watch ..Have a great sinnfull Friday !


----------



## David Woo

watchhunter72 said:


> Is it the very first run with lume-filled hands rather than the later full-lume ones? I love the rolloband by the way


they are fully coated with luminous matl, and the old style nsa bracelet is great.


----------



## Jeffro1

Nice! Very similar to the Tutima Nato w/ Lemania 5100.


----------



## Joshivan26

I think 556 and mesh are great pair. Happy Friday anyway!


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## ten13th

It's finally Friday, get to wear my 103 DIAPAL. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ormondgators

857 on red, IDK???


----------



## David Woo

watchhunter72 said:


> Ubercool David! Is it the very first run with lume-filled hands rather than the later full-lume ones?


sorry, don't make it back here much these days: the hands are like yours, full lume. these 157's are such nice watches.


----------



## nielss

A good day to bring out this rare creature--the 809.


----------



## ten13th

End of another great week. Happy SINNful Friday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

Sinn EZM3 on Khaki Toxicnato with a delicious Cappuccino.


----------



## jaychung

fbones24 said:


> Sinn EZM3 on Khaki Toxicnato with a delicious Cappuccino.


Nice! EZM3 on NATO makes my heart pumps. Might drop my first Sinn purchase in the near future. Can't decide if I should go for 103 acrylic or EZM3...I mean EZM3 is so cool but 103 is so much of a watch at that price... And how about spending 1k more to get my grail EZM13?

Tough decisions...Keep these nice pictures coming guys!


----------



## kangajack

ten13th said:


> It's finally Friday, get to wear my 103 DIAPAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kangajack

nielss said:


> A good day to bring out this rare creature--the 809.
> 
> View attachment 7225490


I've not seen an 809 before. I like it ALOT.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

nielss said:


> A good day to bring out this rare creature--the 809.
> 
> View attachment 7225490





kangajack said:


> I've not seen an 809 before. I like it ALOT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


There's a couple floating around the forums and they're definitely one of the nicest Sinn models. It's a shame they don't make it anymore.


----------



## tallguy

View attachment 7314706
856 on TOXICNato


----------



## fbones24

tallguy said:


> View attachment 7314706
> 856 on TOXICNato


Am I the only one who can't see the image. I am only responding because I am seeing more and more of these invalid image links showing up lately?


----------



## dhtjr

fbones24 said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the image. I am only responding because I am seeing more and more of these invalid image links showing up lately?


You're not alone. I almost never can see the "invalid" attachments. Not sure if people are trying to link photos from a computer desktop or what.


----------



## jaychung

My guess is there is something wrong with the system. My past few posts with pics all gave me these invalid attachments, but when I edited and reattached, the right image showed up. So if you have trouble with it just do what I did and you will be able to show the image.


----------



## Bradjhomes

SteamJ said:


> There's a couple floating around the forums and they're definitely one of the nicest Sinn models. It's a shame they don't make it anymore.


I should never have sold mine.


----------



## NickShabazz

Here's my brand new 104 on a NATO. Down 1.5 seconds in two days since I got it. Wow.


----------



## tle

can this be count as my sinful day ?


----------



## fbones24

Happy Friday.


----------



## ormondgators

Type II at the beach


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## keith88




----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 857 UTC Testaf


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 656 on a rubber Hirsch Pure. So comfy, and fits the look of the 656 perfectly!


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

The question is...will I want to wear any of my other watches?


----------



## thejames1

fbones24 said:


> Happy Friday.


Wow great combo! 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 41Mets

thejames1 said:


> fbones24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One
Click to expand...

Gorgeous


----------



## jaychung

thejames1 said:


> Wow great combo!
> Sent from my HTC One


EZM13 looks really great on NATO. Is that a ToxicNatos strap?


----------



## thejames1

jaychung said:


> EZM13 looks really great on NATO. Is that a ToxicNatos strap?


Yes it is a Toxic Nato on the EZM 13 and it looks like one on the EZM 3 that I quoted. Good stuff!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 41Mets

Doubly sinnful today. Took of the 103 a sa b for the first time and changed to this.


----------



## Myron




----------



## consum3r

Preparatory Winding.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## IAmScott

My favorite model...looks great!


----------



## Buramu

Friday, German Pilot Day.


----------



## silversurfer1959

I love the 212 and only rotate between this and a 41mm Railmaster.


----------



## wkw

103 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Starting like this but ending with my UX on a zulu when I see my nieces and nephew tonight


----------



## 41Mets

...and the switch


----------



## wedgehammer

It's either the Sinn 156 or Bell & Ross M1 for tomorrow...


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers. 
103 DIAPAL Ti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

wedgehammer said:


> It's either the Sinn 156 or Bell & Ross M1 for tomorrow...


Nice synchronization there.


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## fbones24

EZM3 on Olive Toxicnato









Sent from House Mars.


----------



## JiltedGen

keith88 said:


>


Do they still make these?


----------



## ciclismosam

First day with the Sinn!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LC123

JiltedGen said:


> Do they still make these?


They certainly do and are expanding their 556 range.


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## no_signal

Just because I finally can, cross-posting from the other pics thread!


----------



## 41Mets

I Sinned twice today. During the work day I wore my 103 blue and when I started tennis practice I put on my 103 acrylic.


----------



## ten13th

41Mets said:


> I Sinned twice today. During the work day I wore my 103 blue and when I started tennis practice I put on my 103 acrylic.


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## 41Mets

Tickythebull said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7719922&d=1460106451"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Great look


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## ten13th

Arktis Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbones24

My usual.....









Sent from House Mars.


----------



## 41Mets

From blue to black for the afternoon


----------



## sivart




----------



## BadTrainDriver

41Mets said:


> From blue to black for the afternoon


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

UX-Still Digging..........


----------



## 41Mets

This.. with a hint of lume


----------



## Chaz90

T2 B in the natural habitat of Hawaii. Diving yesterday, hiking today!


----------



## Control187

Friday night at the pediatrician.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Chaz90 said:


> T2 B in the natural habitat of Hawaii. Diving yesterday, hiking today!


Kauai?


----------



## Chaz90

ten13th said:


> Kauai?


Actually Oahu at the moment. Kauai is my favorite though.


----------



## ten13th

So excited, it's Friday already somewhere. Wore this today and will wear it again on SINNful Friday. A rare thing for me to wear the same watch on consecutive days. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Finally rounded one up on the Friday....absolute desert out here at moment,hope all the rain in Texas is not knocking everyone around too badly!!all the best Dave


----------



## Fantasio

UX at work.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Control187

Palm Beach, a sweet lady, and my Sinn on Hirsch Performance.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing my Sinn 103 St. on a black Hirsch Rally strap.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

ezm friday:


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

a new horse in my stable ...


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## sivart




----------



## David Woo

Bradjhomes said:


>


love those funky models from the early days.


----------



## David Woo

consum3r said:


> a new horse in my stable ...


3h, nice. what's for lunch?


----------



## m6rk

It's heating up in the South!


----------



## consum3r

David Woo said:


> 3h, nice. what's for lunch?


Scrambled eggs with Sausage, Spinach, Mushroom, and Red Onions.
Fluffy biscuit with cream cheese, marmalade, and almond nut shavings.
mint garnish.


----------



## lsuwhodat

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a goof looking piece you got there.


----------



## umarrajs

U2 today...........always near


----------



## cats33cats

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## Control187

Late addition.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Change to the weekend SINN.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.

This was my first Sinn and still one of my favorite in my entire collection. The simplicity, clarity and utility.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UKUSANL1

I love my 104!!! Really such a beautiful watch. If I had to name the top 3 countries that produce fine watches, Switzerland, Japan, and Germany are the best answers, no questions asked


----------



## thejames1

EZM 13 on a Maratac strap









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Ar.Parask

Bradjhomes said:


>


Love this one! What is the ref no?


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good Friday guys...








156 for me today....


----------



## RPJ

103 St Sa for Friday the 13th...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Friday ;-)


----------



## wsmc511

EZM6 on Drew strap


----------



## petethegreek

I've been wearing this a lot lately, on NATO.


----------



## thejames1

I'm the only one today? ! EZM 5 S









Sent from my S7


----------



## David Woo

a no-oil 2, just changed the battery last week, on an old novavit bracelet:


----------



## wsmc511

EZM3 On Drew Canvas


----------



## ten13th

Looks totally different in different light condition. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## DaveandStu

Had this one on...have a good weekend guys..Dave


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweets

Wearing this all the time at the moment.

Such a "right" watch. Size, design, presence, tech, capability. Tick, tick, tick, tick.










Dave


----------



## mizzy

On wrist from Friday ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## ten13th

Love the blue.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## sivart




----------



## umarrajs

Back in Rotation:


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys....


----------



## ten13th

Happy Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishman33185

New utc today

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

fishman33185 said:


> New utc today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Congrats on your 856 UTC. One of the most versatile Sinn there.


----------



## dce05

356 on a new ToxicNATO.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilan12

My first rolex


----------



## ten13th

Let's get back on track with SINNful Friday. Have a wonderful weekend my fellow Sinners. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

the 3H's arrived back from frankfurt today, the oilers are finally reunited:


----------



## ten13th

David Woo said:


> the 3H's arrived back from frankfurt today, the oilers are finally reunited:


WOW. You made my day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Staying with the EZM2


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Rocking the 103 DIAPAL all week in HK. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Summer brought colourful straps into my rotation.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## consum3r

156 on custom Bund.








Happy SINNfull Friday!


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC on Sinn rubber.




























All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday! On this 1st day of July, wearing my 1st and still favorite Sinn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sitting in a traffic jam in my way home wearing my Sinn U2.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

EZM 10 on a W&W strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## ten13th

Another SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

Proud sinner


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> EZM 10 on a W&W strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S7


Good stuff mate!!


----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> Good stuff mate!!


I see why you like this one - it is a tank! The width threw me off a bit, but still fits on my wrist!

Sent from my S7


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> I see why you like this one - it is a tank! The width threw me off a bit, but still fits on my wrist!
> 
> Sent from my S7


You won't take it off for a while....


----------



## watchdaddy1

David Woo said:


> the 3H's arrived back from frankfurt today, the oilers are finally reunited:


Nice Mr Woo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U2 S









Sent from my S7


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UKUSANL1

harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model Sinn is this!?!? :-O


----------



## ten13th

According to official Sinn website it's a 6000. 
http://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/6000.htm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

UKUSANL1 said:


> What model Sinn is this!?!? :-O


Hi it's Sinn 6000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Chilling at the local lake!










All the best!

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch

The classic 857 UTC TESTAF.
With beautiful testaf symbol on the dial and all hours numbers lumed instead of only the number 12 on the new 857 UTC VFR.
And don't get me started on the DIN marking on the dial of the VFR......horrible.

No just joking they both look good


----------



## consum3r

Tuff enuff for Deadpool.








Tough enough for me.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## DaveandStu

Poor pic again!! But it's a crakka of a combo this one...have a good one guys


----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> Poor pic again!! But it's a crakka of a combo this one...have a good one guys


Bracelet looks great!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Friday Sinn....have a good weekend guys...Dave


----------



## Fantasio

Sinn UX in downtown Tallinn, Estonia.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## motzbueddel

Holiday time!!!!










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

144









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Off to a big boat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robinau

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8892970
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That all black...makes the numbers pop out!


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday in front of Hubbard Glacier. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Sinnful Friday


----------



## jpfwatch

Sinn 556 A on a Marine Nationale Strap


----------



## David Woo

mizzy said:


> Sinnful Friday


one of the best-ever blue dials.


----------



## DaveandStu

thejames1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Throw a pic up of that combo on the wrist James...be keen to see it...all the best Dave


----------



## thejames1

DaveandStu said:


> Throw a pic up of that combo on the wrist James...be keen to see it...all the best Dave


Dave- Here is one that I didn't post. With the length of the watch combined with the formed rubber, it is just a little big for me. It would suit you well! 









Just got the bracelet today! It is really nice. It fits perfect, and helps the watch wear a little smaller. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phil57

David Woo said:


> one of the best-ever blue dials.


And this blue dial ?


----------



## David Woo

phil57 said:


> And this blue dial ?
> 
> View attachment 9044586


saw it at the recent road show, it's growing on me.


----------



## DaveandStu

Hey James, the bracelet works well and the black ISO...the Sinn green looks to be pretty stiff...


----------



## krpdm

Just got the bracelet today! It is really nice. It fits perfect, and helps the watch wear a little smaller. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

My next mortal Sinn


----------



## DaveandStu

Hey guys..have a good Friday...all the best Dave


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ten13th

Have a wonderful SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

On the wrist and in the pocket.


----------



## ten13th

Double SINNful on this Friday thanks to a fellow WUSer. This special watch is added to the collection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

It's a "Pearler" ...great new Sinn...ten13th, your collection is getting a real roll on within this Rockin great brand...all the best Dave


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> It's a "Pearler" ...great new Sinn...ten13th, your collection is getting a real roll on within this Rockin great brand...all the best Dave


Thanks Dave for the compliment.


----------



## DaveandStu

Took this pic early today...I have to say the lume on the 10 is phenomenal..9 hours from getting a charge and just fires up in any direct sunlight...have a good one guys


----------



## Steppy




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## TheRegulator

757 kind of day here.


----------



## ajn3323

Hadn't worn this in a long time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Pretty much this one all week...have a good one guys


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem




----------



## DummySmacks

I really enjoy the heck out of wearing this watch. Have a great weekend!


----------



## thejames1

Sinn U2 S









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Ready for bed after a bath


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Getting ready for first weekend of American football. Hard to beat the blue on this dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Classic beauty.



motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## smilton




----------



## Scooter99

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Beautiful piece.


----------



## ChronoSage

It gets more wrist time than my GMT-IIc now...


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. The colors on the bezel really pop against black compare to regular Tegiment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Back to my Sinning ways...........
dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## petethegreek

Sinn'ing with the 104. I put on a rubber strap and really enjoying it.


----------



## Drumguy

Sinn every day for me.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Warm, sunny Friday ;-)


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 656


----------



## thejames1

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.

"Shadow Panda" aka 103 Diapal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Sinn 356 acrylic


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Had to keep rolling with the 156...Have a good one guys,plus 10 on the grey dial beauty posted earlier Ten13....have a good one guys


----------



## ten13th

Thanks for the compliment DaveandStu. I might have found the perfect strap to give it a bit pop. 


DaveandStu said:


> Had to keep rolling with the 156...Have a good one guys,plus 10 on the grey dual beauty posted earlier Ten13....have a good one guys


----------



## ten13th

103 DIAPAL on Hirsch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

Shining star


----------



## mlmyers

103 St Diapal works well with my Oktoberfest band, Bayern Maiden!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.bispo




----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WRbrooklyn

Recently bought my first Sinn...the 103 Moon Phase...dealt with Ralf from RLX5513...wonderful experience! Ralf was fair and helpful and answered all my questions, and it was a smooth and easy transaction. The watch is terrific. I was torn between this and the classic 103 ST. Went for the former because the moon phase complication appealed to me, as did the screw-down pushers [hey, we can't all afford Daytonas  ]. I've really enjoyed it so far and looking forward to more Sinns down the road!!


----------



## ten13th

Wearing my 1st Sinn that started all. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondHandSwiss

my day is done!


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## petethegreek

Never saw the 103 with a moon phase. Pretty darn cool!


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow Sinners. Window shopping at Hong Kong.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday my fellow Sinners. Window shopping at Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 will get you 10!! That you already crossed to the other side of the window and "tried" a couple...have a good one mate Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a great Friday guys....Dave


----------



## ten13th

GO PML has been on my short list for couple years now, but I just don't have enough occasions to wear dress watch.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> GO PML has been on my short list for couple years now, but I just don't have enough occasions to wear dress watch.


I reckon then that 5 will get you 10...you will find the "occasion's" all the best mate Dave


----------



## Daswann

Walking dog with U2.


----------



## WichitaViajero

I like it!



ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday my fellow Sinners. Window shopping at Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

late post but arrived on a Friday so it counts in my book.









Sinn 903 powered by Lemania 1873.
Lots of patina on the dial but the movement is beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

356 with Nato, not sure I love this combo.


----------



## DaveandStu

Hijacked beach shot by my wife have a ripper of a Friday guys...Dave


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## H.H.Sinn

Enjoy


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla

Time flied in Bavaria, now flying back home after decent breakfast


----------



## rockmastermike

+/- 0 for over 2 months


----------



## mizzy

Today, my "special" One ;-)


----------



## wsmc511




----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday, best day of the week.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> Today, my "special" One ;-)


Sinn..so got that blue dial right Mizzy....Stella piece mate..always like seeing pics of that blue beauty!! Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Meant to post last night to make the Friday roll call...starting to no longer enjoy the round the clock farming...sell sell!!" Fish..travel..more sinns!! Have a top day fellas ..Dave


----------



## ads75

Trying the 900 out on the Sinn leather I originally bought for my U1 SDR.


----------



## mizzy

@DaveandStu

Thanks mate, I really enjoy even looking at that Sinn


----------



## DaveandStu

Friday night...another slaughtered pic of a great watch on a fine night!! HAGWE guys..Dave


----------



## mizzy

Friday, so...


----------



## ten13th

Some call it Black Friday, others call it Boxing Day. Around here it's universally known as SINNful Friday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

ten13th said:


>


nice arktis.


----------



## rockmastermike

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## bazza.

my old U2


----------



## DaveandStu

rockmastermike said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Absolutely killa..now we have 2 on forum....its a beauty. Enjoy it RM!! Dave


----------



## rockmastermike

DaveandStu said:


> Absolutely killa..now we have 2 on forum....its a beauty. Enjoy it RM!! Dave


Thank you


----------



## mizzy

rockmastermike, great catch :-! 
Another one out of 209


----------



## ten13th

rockmastermike said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Congrats, that is one awesome SINN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

156 for me this morning...have a good one guys...Dave


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Sinnful friday ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> Sinnful friday ;-)


Not often it happens IMHO...but the blue dial really knocks the black in that model out of the park....disclaimer!! I'd still take either!!


----------



## DaveandStu

mizzy said:


> Sinnful friday ;-)


Not often it happens IMHO...but the blue dial really knocks the black in that model out of the park....disclaimer!! I'd still take either!! Would just be blue first!!


----------



## rockmastermike

mizzy said:


> Sinnful friday ;-)


Magnificent!


----------



## ten13th

David Woo said:


> nice arktis.


David, I need an EZM2 next to it... if you ever want to part with one of yours. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

I'm enjoying this set up on the 856UTC


----------



## 41Mets

After a rehearsal


----------



## rockmastermike

petethegreek said:


> I'm enjoying this set up on the 856UTC


I miss mine - I'm having RGM service it for me as I might actually keep it for awhile


----------



## rocketboy475

ToxicROO today on the 856 UTC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm7273

Sitting at DFW waiting for a flight to Denver. Got my 358 UTC Diapal to make sure American is flying on time!


----------



## DummySmacks

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 856UTC out in force. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## fiskadoro

Sinn 656


----------



## mizzy

Friday night... Sinn


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld




----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ty Ti










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

856 b-uhr on Hirsch Performance


----------



## Zweig

556


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airgee




----------



## DaveandStu

Have a great Christmas fellas...all the best Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a great Christmas fellas...all the best Dave


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## jonathanp77

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Happy Friday Sinning 

104 Arabic on h-link bracelet









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 on new bracelet.....


----------



## webicons

Damn I love that Acrylic distortion...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday from Skull Rock, Joshua Tree National Park. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Wishing you all had a wonderful last SINNful Friday of 2016.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzy

My precious ;-)


----------



## rockmastermike

EZM3


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Wearing Kristall today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radharc

1746 Klassik:


----------



## HFDesignworks

756 Diapal with Heuerville strap


----------



## DaveandStu

Definitely had this one on...







Have a good one all


----------



## avslyke

Always love seeing these in pictures... can't wait to get to handle one some day! Cheers!



airgee said:


>


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Back to back EZM3 with different attire and strap really shows the range of this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

rockmastermike said:


>


That strap looks awesome on the EZM3! 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## rockmastermike

motzbueddel said:


> That strap looks awesome on the EZM3! 


Thank you
It's a Hirsch "James" from the Performance series


----------



## DummySmacks

bumming around...


----------



## avslyke

Sinn + olive/green straps kills it every time. Love this combo!



godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## granitsky

My workhorse 756 after a 12 hour shift at the hospital.


----------



## motzbueddel

Getting ready to go out for a few pints...










Hope everybody is going to have great weekend!

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Been so busy almost forgot to post this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Plus Ten with the EZM10....made a Friday at last!! Have a good one all...Dave


----------



## Maddog1970

The way it should be - U1 on bracelet:


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sinn'n on this chilly Friday





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Beach_Bum

Cheers from Munich.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 103 "gray panda"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.




----------



## rocketboy475

Sinn 856 UTC on EULIT perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## webicons

Love her but she needs to go as my eyes have drifted to an older, more mature lady...I mean, Vintage Sinn 103.










WUS Sales section

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. EZM3 on vintage Eulit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta

Oh how I miss my PVD 142! The best version to me has the Lemania 5100!


----------



## CTesta

jonathanp77 said:


> Sinn 157 Ty Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Like the Strap on your watch.


----------



## CTesta

DaveandStu said:


> Have a great Christmas fellas...all the best Dave


Would love to see the movement on your watch if you have a scan. Please PM me.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## mizzy

Back on track ;-)


----------



## ctarshus

My first Sinn arrived on Tuesday. This has been on my wishlist for the past decade and I finally pulled the trigger on this very slightly used beauty that Topper had listed.

It arrived with the bracelet:



but, for the weekend I have switched over to the Nato:



HAGWE everyone


----------



## webicons

I don't know why I never wear it with the bracelet. I really like this look now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

webicons said:


> I don't know why I never wear it with the bracelet. I really like this look now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha right, Ed. The Milanese mesh from mySquale matches the TESTAF perfectly IMO. 
sinn nite run by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## ten13th

Kristall Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Finally winding down for the night. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Shot from this past Friday, Feb 10

Sinn 856S on Sinn Rubber with black tegimented compact buckle










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.




----------



## dcaggie06

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I dig the Siete!!!


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Wearing EZM7 for 2nd Friday in a row.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

356 on Eulit Perlon with bund back.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## petethegreek

A bit late to the Friday thread...


----------



## ceebee

petethegreek said:


> A bit late to the Friday thread...


Hope your enjoying the T2. Nice watch I couldn't bear to be without one, so I did it again.

Chris


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys


----------



## iwantone

ten13th, that watch is awesome!


----------



## zetaplus93

HAGW everyone!


----------



## webicons

Enjoy the weekend!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcaggie06

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch!


----------



## bluekaze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Ten13th: Your pictures of UXS are gonna tip me into this..................looks great!!



ten13th said:


> A quartz Sinnful Friday.
> 
> View attachment 1689442


----------



## ten13th

umarrajs said:


> Ten13th: Your pictures of UXS are gonna tip me into this..................looks great!!


Let me tip you some more. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday and St Patrick's day.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Enjoying the rain! HAGWE...Dave


----------



## SMP_DON

Happy Friday!!!🍻










Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Looks like nothing from 2017 Basel will be joining this guy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mda13x

656


----------



## Myron

Started today with my 156 and have switched to my 1550SG


----------



## webicons

Myron said:


> Started today with my 156 and have switched to my 1550SG


Beautiful combination. Should you ever decide to split them up...

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## webicons

One of them would look good with this one...

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## sefrcoko

Sinn 103 Acrylic to end the week. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## bazza.

Just got my UX back from Sinn


----------



## Myron

webicons said:


> One of them would look good with this one...
> 
> Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


That watch makes anything look good!


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## l_cypher

My new Sinn...


----------



## ten13th

l_cypher said:


> My new Sinn...
> View attachment 11368586


Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

The more I wear it, the more it moves up my favorites list ...










Happy Friday!

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## ten13th

Trusty Quartz for the SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Sinn 157 Ti Ty









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

Still wearing the T2. Happy Friday


----------



## DaveandStu

Got 2 in today...have a good one all...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Got 2 in today...have a good one all...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

Thanks Mizzy..good to be back on the Friday...


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside

UX on Toxic nato


----------



## callman

Happy Good Friday!


----------



## ten13th

Heavenly SINN

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Have a great Holiday weekend!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter

sebgreen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! I just ordered an SDR bezel bezel for my U2 Monday.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.
856UTC, my first Sinn, and still a favorite. It is also the first watch that I paid full MSRP directly from mothership five years ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

My Diapal is enjoying spring break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Tea time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

It is that special day of the week, SINNful Friday. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodhi6

One of the numerous NATOs I bought for my new 556. Looks good in green.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailMonkey

Nice


----------



## SteveJ

dustpilot said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

TGIF!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Blue theme today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

That's a looker 10 13.


----------



## ten13th

vanquish said:


> That's a looker 10 13.


Thanks. Took three years to track this one down. Well worth it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. EZM7 LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Can we get a group shot with the 2 T's also?


----------



## ceebee

vanquish said:


> Very nice. Can we get a group shot with the 2 T's also?


I'll try within the next day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## ceebee

Here they are










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

ceebee said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome. The one on the right looks huge.


----------



## ceebee

vanquish said:


> That's awesome. The one on the right looks huge.


It's 45mm but I think it wears small due to the short lugs. I have about a 7" wrist and it's my favorite Sinn to wear. I think it wears fine. It doesn't stick out over my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

ceebee said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...let me wipe the drool off my phone...ok.....Wow....oh drooling again..
  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

IAmScott said:


> Wow...let me wipe the drool off my phone...ok.....Wow....oh drooling again..
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 thanks for the reply. Just have to save up for what you need

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Just picked up this beautiful 103 St Ac. Love this watch.


----------



## DaveandStu

How's the Blue Sinn rubber ceebee? Is it any softer or as rigid as the black rubber with deployant? Bloody nice trio mate..Dave


----------



## army scope jockey

EZM1


----------



## bazza.

Bit late but I've had this on all weekend 
My EZM1 Le model


----------



## jam karet

b-)



bazza. said:


> Bit late but I've had this on all weekend
> My EZM1 Le model


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodhi6

Sinn 556 noir


----------



## jam karet

Happy Friday!


----------



## ten13th

This was in the background









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justpete

love it


----------



## Justpete

well that's a tiny picture............clearly I'm a newbee! try again:









Justpete said:


> View attachment 11943578
> love it


----------



## ctarshus

BorgWarner blue for the Indy 500 this weekend and my 2nd time zone set to Europe for the Monaco Grand Prix.

Happy long weekend everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Make time for your workout this sinnful Friday


----------



## ten13th

The darker and warmer color tone of Tegiment case really lend itself to this ox blood red strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanquish

ten13th said:


> The darker and warmer color tone of Tegiment case really lend itself to this ox blood red strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Reminds me of my old ox blood red Doc Martins.


----------



## AshleyGeorge1988

ten13th said:


> The darker and warmer color tone of Tegiment case really lend itself to this ox blood red strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I ask where you got that strap from?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

AshleyGeorge1988 said:


> Can I ask where you got that strap from?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Very nice combo ...thx for sharing....I agree..the tegimented tone is on the redish side and matches perfectly with ur strap....congrats on the match..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

AshleyGeorge1988 said:


> Can I ask where you got that strap from?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Model 1 by Worn&Wound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr

Nice looking strap, and watch of course. I recall my old Sinn 556 had really short lugs, and most leather straps I tried rubbed at the case leaving ugly marks on the strap in fairly short order. Hope your fine strap doesn't end up like that, though I think the 856/857 cases share the same short lugs.


----------



## mizzy

My DeskDiver


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 857 Lufthansa Cargo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

dhtjr said:


> Nice looking strap, and watch of course. I recall my old Sinn 556 had really short lugs, and most leather straps I tried rubbed at the case leaving ugly marks on the strap in fairly short order. Hope your fine strap doesn't end up like that, though I think the 856/857 cases share the same short lugs.


Bottom of the 857 case where it would interfere with strap is chamfered, so it doesn't rub the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ten13th said:


> Bottom of the 857 case where it would interfere with strap is chamfered, so it doesn't rub the strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My new girl is stuck in an airport loundge flower pot on her way to Dubai! ...yeah I know how ridiculous that is to put ur watch in a flower pot and take a pic of it while making sure nobody sees you....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

Any questions???



?


----------



## consum3r

sstarbuck68 said:


> Any questions???


Yes:

If you were traveling on a dirt road at 65MPH and all four tires fell off; how many flapjacks would it take to roof a dog house, true or false?

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## cle_steve

Arktis keeps you cool in the summer


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydeng

U1 camouflage with me still, just change the strap

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.bispo

Testing it out on a nato


----------



## Fantasio

Forest hike with my trusty beater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## ten13th

Yeah baby! Happy SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!


----------



## jam karet

It's gonna be a hot one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

Another EZM 3. Today's mission: Make final payment on the U1 Professional Watchbuys informed me has arrived.

Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

kca said:


> Another EZM 3. Today's mission: Make final payment on the U1 Professional Watchbuys informed me has arrived.


Congrats on the U1!


----------



## ten13th

EZM 3 parade. Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

jam karet said:


> Congrats on the U1!


Thank you! I'm really excited about it.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

From last Friday at Le Mans



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Thank goodness it's SINNful Friday

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Friyay!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

ten13th said:


> Thank goodness it's SINNful Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask what strap that is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

303


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!!


----------



## ten13th

jam karet said:


> May I ask what strap that is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Clockwork Synergy. They are phasing them out so there is sale going on for their remaining stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ebtromba

Mine says hello. The date is wrong today, but it'll be right tomorrow.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 103 DIAPAL Ti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Happy Friday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Swapped onto her bracelet with the date ready to correct tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday. 103 DIAPAL Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strap gives it a mellow vibe. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketboy475

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneleven

German watch, Belgian beer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, don't see those financial ones very often

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## zetaplus93

harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! We don't see these Sinn dress watches at all on this forum. More shots please!


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

Lunch in the park on a Friday.


----------



## zetaplus93

Rain rain, go away, come again another day... daddy wants to play... rain rain, go away!










HAGW!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## wongthian2

TESTAF on moss green strap
backlight by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## siliciferous




----------



## rocketboy475

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjkerr

m6rk said:


> My second Sinn just arrived today, the 857 UTC Lufthansa. It's a stunner!
> 
> View attachment 1648835


Just WOW! That's beyond stunning! I want one badly. I'm flying home on Lufthansa tomorrow and I've got a Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 (Selita) in black, with the polished & lumed black ceramic bezel and a Deep Blue Master 2000 (ETA 2824) in black with the orange indices and yellow orange lumed ceramic bezel waiting for me from their Fathers Day sale followed by their 4th of July sale. Not in the same class as you Sinn, for sure, but I do love my, tool watch looking, divers.


----------



## mjkerr

ten13th said:


> Double Sinnful... Arktis + EZM7.
> 
> View attachment 1631066


That EZM7 is way cool and unique. I love it!


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## mjkerr

ten13th said:


> Double SINNful on this Friday thanks to a fellow WUSer. This special watch is added to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would sure love to add one of those to my collection too, especially as it doesn't have any Sinns at all, yet.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Starting the weekend with sun, rain, clouds and rainbows.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## river rat




----------



## mizzy

It's a Friday, so... ;-)


----------



## janiboi

Happy Friday, everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

Lunchtime coffee with my 303.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

So much Friday Sinning









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

mizzy said:


> It's a Friday, so... ;-)


May I ask your wrist size? I've been sorely tempted by the U1000 but worry about how it will wear on my 6 7/8 wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

@nodnar

"Summer size" of my wrist is around 7" (17,80 cm) but it's rather flat, so Sinn U1000 with his 2" (5,10 cm) lug to lug lays perfectly on it!
Bigger problem might be height of the watch of 7/10 inch (1,80 cm).


----------



## nodnar

mizzy said:


> @nodnar
> 
> "Summer size" of my wrist is around 7" (17,80 cm) but it's rather flat, so Sinn U1000 with his 2" (5,10 cm) lug to lug lays perfectly on it!
> Bigger problem might be height of the watch of 7/10 inches (1,80 cm).


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17




----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

What a wonderful piece, love the patina on the lum.



ebtromba said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongthian2

Sinn's cousin....
rail dial 2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## numbernine

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy




----------



## dmcutter

HaymondWong said:


> Sinn's cousin....
> rail dial 2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


Nice! Just picked up my 750-02 from Fedex an hour and a half ago.


----------



## ebtromba

Xmas in July









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday with EZM7S LE 60/300.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Vacation day today and enjoying my Pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

Below minimums today, for sure. HAGW!


----------



## motzbueddel

Friday evening, going out for a few drinks. Been a long week! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Tea time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## mcotignola

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Sinful Friday full of packing for vacation with a new outfit for my pro. Pro is flying to France tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Casual Friday in the Office! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Shadow Panda, aka 103 DIAPAL come out to play on this wonderful SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

ten13th said:


> Awesome shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, just got lucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warp speed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.bispo

103 on Eulit Perlon









Enviado do meu MI 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

103 ti TESTAF
by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

Blue Sinn 903 on a light brown horse leather strap. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlmyers

Mine sez hey...












ten13th said:


> Shadow Panda, aka 103 DIAPAL come out to play on this wonderful SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## harry_flashman

EZM on rubber...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

857 Lufthansa Cargo LE on this fine SINNful Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

At the beach with the T2


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## ten13th

Another week has gone by. Happy SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

ten13th said:


> Another week has gone by. Happy SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## SMP_DON

Finally after 3 month's its back!










Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

martin_blank said:


> Such a beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It is beautiful yet very understated, just the way I like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 103 A Sa B









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Long weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Definitely looking forward to the long weekend!










HAGW all!


----------



## ten13th

Typically I wear my green watch when visiting this part of Silicon Valley. Making an exception for SINNful Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cci_cci

Showing some vintage 303 love on SINNful Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog

Another 303 here.


----------



## SMP_DON

B/W









Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

cci_cci said:


> Showing some vintage 303 love on SINNful Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome Cci Cci. Love that 303.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday with 303MPH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Horoticus said:


> View attachment 12491327


Wow. What model is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horoticus

ten13th said:


> Wow. What model is that?


156B


----------



## wongthian2

balcony by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Pete26




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Picked up a second 356 to try the bracelet. If I decide to keep it I'll likely flip the watch. So far so good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cci_cci

Loving the Firefighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cci_cci

cci_cci said:


> Loving the Firefighter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

View attachment 12508931


----------



## ten13th

So nice to see a Yukon Quest Kristall from another forum member.



Horoticus said:


> View attachment 12508931


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwill




----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn 857 UTC 










TGIF

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

rockmastermike said:


>


I can resist anything...but temptation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03

First Sinn!


----------



## ten13th

mikelu03 said:


> First Sinn!


What a great way to start your Sinn journey.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trhall




----------



## Steve Allen

What strap is that?


----------



## Steve Allen

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that?


----------



## ten13th

Steve Allen said:


> What strap is that?


https://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/model-1

The particular color is no longer available.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtli202

Just got this earlier in the week


----------



## KickToc

Sinn 101


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

U2 today:


----------



## kwill




----------



## Horoticus

Happy Friday the 13th...


----------



## nodnar

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A nicely done GMT hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

umarrajs said:


> U2 today:
> 
> View attachment 12577329


And another

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj

waiting for opening..









Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Returning from my first trip Germany. Definitely enjoyed Munich and Stuttgart. My Sinn 103 served me well. Didn't have a chance to visit a Sinn AD, maybe next time... but it was cool to see the lesser well-known German brands in person.


----------



## Foch

Ordered my 856 UTC fully Tegimented yesterday, tracking says next Wednesday delivery. So my first on the wrist picture will be next Thursday AM. 
Cheers


----------



## Foch

Ordered my 856 UTC fully Tegimented yesterday, tracking says next Wednesday delivery o|. So my first on the wrist picture will be next Thursday AM . 
Cheers


----------



## Lofnsjoke

Received it on Mittwoch and haven't taken it off since. My first Sinn and the first time piece I paid full retail for.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Lofnsjoke said:


> Received it on Mittwoch and haven't taken it off since. My first Sinn and the first time piece I paid full retail for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Handsome piece! Great on bracelet too.

HAGW all!


----------



## ten13th

Indeed a happy SINNful Friday when FedEx delivered. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

ten13th said:


> Indeed a happy SINNful Friday when FedEx delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty!


----------



## insidesomething




----------



## nodnar

Back on leather for the fall. 
(Free of water spots, and of tooth paste)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Finally jagged back into Sinnfull friday....have a good one ..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

balcony wall by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102

On single pass NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydeng

KSK









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N9500 發送


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesirone

hydeng said:


> KSK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N9500 發送


VERY nice. If I have a grail the KSK is it. Sadly I'm poor.


----------



## ten13th

Indeed a very SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

😳 What ?! 857 jumped this week's queue! One watch per week is quickly turning out to be too long


----------



## zetaplus93

Technically still Friday back home. Finally got a weekend to rest from work...

TGIF!


----------



## franksf

love that 4pm grey day 'lume during daytime'...
slight change of color...subtile and beautiful imho..


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Beauty!


----------



## ten13th

Wearing the "shadow panda" today. A perfect fit for a rare cloudy and raining day in Northern California. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

10 today....can not wait to see and hear more about the EZM1.1 from owners...its a bloody great movement









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Great strap on that UX!

I'm back to SINNing on Fridays









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apnk




----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## iwantone

Happy Friday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Arktis ready to hit the slope. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Looks amazing even in b&w.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

144









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Really like the small butterfly deployant over the longer one for the EZM3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

Flyback Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## mizzy

a Sinnful Friday, Blue ;-)


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Nothing beats the legibility of UX.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fröhlich Freitag


----------



## iwantone

#fliegerfriday
Pocket dump









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

iwantone said:


> #fliegerfriday
> Pocket dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Love the Sinn but that canvas key ring is pretty cool . May I ask the source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Roadking1102 said:


> Love the Sinn but that canvas key ring is pretty cool . May I ask the source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To answer this some of the other PMs i've received, from left to right:
- Orbitkey on Olive Canvas
- Sinn 356 on Erika's Original strap
- Massdrop brass AAA flashlight
- Tactial Keychains 4.5" brass and titanium pen
- Fireti titanium wallet
- Ferrum Forge Massdrop Falcon Titanium/S35VN knife


----------



## Ar.Parask

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

iwantone said:


> To answer this some of the other PMs i've received, from left to right:
> - Orbitkey on Olive Canvas
> - Sinn 356 on Erika's Original strap
> - Massdrop brass AAA flashlight
> - Tactial Keychains 4.5" brass and titanium pen
> - Fireti titanium wallet
> - Ferrum Forge Massdrop Falcon Titanium/S35VN knife


Excellent, thank you !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Had a terrible time with the exposure, white snow and black glove and coat, but wore my UX on my glove to keep track of time skiing. It did fine of course.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Rocking my U1 SE today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Friday, so...


----------



## lightspire




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Wearing the colorful EZM7S to celebrate the 1st SINNful Friday of 2018. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## rockmastermike

Just sittin' wearing a sinn, waiting on the FedEx truck....true....true


----------



## iwantone

Hello Friday, nice to see you again.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Trying out the Isofrane.... so comfy 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Arktis is the perfect companion for a weekend of skiing.










A custom GT Zaskar with Shimano XTR in the background, a fine bike from '90.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## champ13

nice


ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday. Arktis is the perfect companion for a weekend of skiing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A custom GT Zaskar with Shimano XTR in the background, a fine bike from '90.


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Trying out the Isofrane.... so comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes it work bloody well imho...isos rock a sinn..great combo mate

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Makes it work bloody well imho...isos rock a sinn..great combo mate
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave
I'm very pleased with this combo. I'm sending the RS buckle to get blasted, so it'll be a better match

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday. Arktis is the perfect companion for a weekend of skiing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A custom GT Zaskar with Shimano XTR in the background, a fine bike from '90.


Ooh. Is that a Judy SL?? 
I just picked up a Rocky Mountain Blizzard from around the same era, maybe a little older.


----------



## ten13th

***** said:


> Ooh. Is that a Judy SL??
> I just picked up a Rocky Mountain Blizzard from around the same era, maybe a little older.


Good eye. Indeed it is a Judy SL.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Woot, woot, U series is running the table today.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Just made it on time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fröhlich Freitag


----------



## iwantone

Happy Friday.
This might be the last Friday shot of this 356, replacement incoming.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Have good one!
This titanium watch is just incredibly light on the wrist.
It's a tall SOB, though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Sinn U2 SDR! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Have a great weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

My only Sinn, an 856.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## americanloko

cool strap, nice combo!


----------



## americanloko

A classic, just got my U1 today, same model as yours, I love the bracelet, but can't wait to get the rubber strap


----------



## americanloko

that strap looks *****in, I have an Ericka's Original with the yellow line, they are the best straps. The red line and the red font really highlight each other


----------



## americanloko

I love the simplicity of this one. I don't care what anyone says, the date at 4 is my favorite!


----------



## americanloko

Sorry for photo size, I need to learn how to make them smaller. I just got this one today. Happy Groundhog Day to all you Sinners out there! The size is manageable and feels great on my 7.25 wrist. I’ve had a few other Sinns, but I think this one is a keeper. Thx Gannicus for the great trade!


----------



## rockmastermike

Ask not for whom the overhead projector hums.....it hums for thee


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Starting off today with this combo










More to follow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Wearing an oldie but goodie today. 


















Seeing SUG Germany bring a smile every time.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## zetaplus93

rockmastermike said:


>


Didn't think the relatively thick EZM chrono would slide under a dress shirt, nicely done! Will have to try that with my 103...


----------



## al358

Going 104 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

I am a little worry about water resistant cause it didn't say how deep can the watch goes anywhere on the watch ...


----------



## jatherly




----------



## ten13th

stockae92 said:


> I am a little worry about water resistant cause it didn't say how deep can the watch goes anywhere on the watch ...


5000 meters. 16 x deeper than any human ever dove and lived to tell about it.

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/EZM.html

https://www.livescience.com/48010-deepest-scuba-dive-record.html

However, there is no record and claim of depth for desk diving. So you should be extra careful with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

Switcherooo to the 9+Isofrane... ridiculously comfortable




























Have a great weekend 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

(really) casual friday with the Sinn EZM1.1 on DAS


----------



## wongthian2

front dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. Herr Sinn, Celebrate a life well lived.

















Skiing at Whistler Blackcomb.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Roadking1102

TGIF with my U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DaveandStu

Went for a changeover...way to long out of a Sinnfull friday!! Have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

856 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

TGIF  with my Sinn U1 on neutered nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

This pairing deserves a second post. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Yep, that is lume on the strap. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

Sinn 103 Flyback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185

Almost quittin' time. TGIF.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DaveandStu

Its time to start, Sinnfull friday!! Have a good one all ...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Have a great weekend 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Sinn ezm7 for me today









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tardyemu

New to me 556a, just delivered this morning! First Sinn ever, and happy to have finally joined the party










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Its time to start, Sinnfull friday!! Have a good one all ...Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Looking great with the 212. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## iwantone

Another SINNful Friday








Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Loving that lume strap, ten13th!
Wish she had those available when i ordered mine. Now i want to get that one as well...


----------



## ten13th

iwantone said:


> Loving that lume strap, ten13th!
> Wish she had those available when i ordered mine. Now i want to get that one as well...


The lume centerline is a delightful surprise when the sun goes down. Just be aware the luminosity drops off pretty quick, not going to match the lume on any watch. I like that the centerline is white in daylight, so it goes will pretty much every watch. I have couple MN straps with the red centerline that works well for watches with some red accents like UX, but it becomes a slight distraction when the watches do not have any red accents.


----------



## Dan Pierce

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Great combo, ten13th!

Enjoying my 757 UTC on a Mirage MN strap. Love these straps from Erika. Ordered another for my Marathon SAR.
dP


----------



## jam karet

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Looks awesome, been meaning to try one of these on my EZM1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## ten13th

jam karet said:


> Looks awesome, been meaning to try one of these on my EZM1.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will look amazing on EZM1 or EZM1.1. Just waiting for the return of my 1.1.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Looking great with the 212.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Thanks ten, sinnful friday kicks off the start of a few brews with my lads now..good theme to catch up with them
Dave


----------



## DrGonzo

Just back from the shop and sporting a new movement, copper sulfate crystal, and gas.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

DrGonzo said:


> Just back from the shop and sporting a new movement, copper sulfate crystal, and gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hey DrGonzo, pretty radical repair for a piece that age..did it get damaged?
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

DaveandStu said:


> Hey DrGonzo, pretty radical repair for a piece that age..did it get damaged?
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Defective Soprod A10 died after a year. I don't want to derail this thread by saying more, but I think the crystal may have been a peace offering because the whole thing took six months and I let Sinn know I wasn't pleased about that. Basically it's like a new watch now.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

DrGonzo said:


> Defective Soprod A10 died after a year. I don't want to derail this thread by saying more, but I think the crystal may have been a peace offering because the whole thing took six months and I let Sinn know I wasn't pleased about that. Basically it's like a new watch now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


As we say onwards and upwards, we know it all happens, but like yourself I would of been a bit cranky on that timeframe...interesting to know though.
All the best Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

DrGonzo said:


> Defective Soprod A10 died after a year. I don't want to derail this thread by saying more, but I think the crystal may have been a peace offering because the whole thing took six months and I let Sinn know I wasn't pleased about that. Basically it's like a new watch now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


IMHO the repair and service part of watch industry is in need of a significant rethink. Perhaps providing loaners while the watch is in service would be a win-win scenario and generate more loyalty for the brand. Oh, well, what do I know. I'm just a guy that likes watches.


----------



## ten13th

Now back to regular programming. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinner's 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poplogic

My first Sinnful Friday, with my first Sinn! Have a good weekend, evwryone!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Yeah! Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

poplogic said:


> My first Sinnful Friday, with my first Sinn! Have a good weekend, evwryone!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Welcome to SINNful Friday. Look forward to your future contributions, not only on Friday.


----------



## mizzy

It's Friday, so ;-)


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










103 Sa B LE come meet your grandpa.


----------



## janiboi

Double German Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

Changed from the fine-link to the H-link bracelet. Somewhat 'tougher' look, I like it.


----------



## ten13th

Excellent choice on both counts.



janiboi said:


> Double German Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

100% Titanium Awesomeness 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Sinn 556 Anniversary on a Toxic Roo strap. Super comfy!


----------



## fire_lantern

Sinn on a NZ beach today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

ten13th said:


> Excellent choice on both counts.


Thanks, very kind of you! 
Your Sinns are breathtaking and always a delight to look at!


----------



## ebtromba

Go forth and sinn my children









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday.


























The color of Sahara MN strap is a nice compliment to the cream colored subdials of 103 A Sa B.

Not to the level is Seiko, but Sinn lume is good enough for you see the lettering on the 9'o clock subdial.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

ebtromba said:


> Go forth and sinn my children
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Well said.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## ebtromba

ten13th said:


> SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of Sahara MN strap is a nice compliment to the cream colored subdials of 103 A Sa B.
> 
> Not to the level is Seiko, but Sinn lume is good enough for you see the lettering on the 9'o clock subdial.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Nice compliment? It appears to be a perfect match!


----------



## Dan Pierce

ten13th said:


> SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of Sahara MN strap is a nice compliment to the cream colored subdials of 103 A Sa B.
> 
> Not to the level is Seiko, but Sinn lume is good enough for you see the lettering on the 9'o clock subdial.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Excellent combo!!

Did a similar match on my 757 UTC. Love Erika's straps. Also bought one for my Marathon SAR.
dP


----------



## ten13th

Dan Pierce said:


> Excellent combo!!
> 
> Did a similar match on my 757 UTC. Love Erika's straps. Also bought one for my Marathon SAR.
> dP


DP, you have great taste. 

Btw, I see you opt for the lume centerline on this one. I like how the lume CL are slightly thicker in width than other color CL.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petethegreek

Can't believe I've waited this long to pick up a 356. I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## wongthian2

by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Pierce

ten13th said:


> DP, you have great taste.
> 
> Btw, I see you opt for the lume centerline on this one. I like how the lume CL are slightly thicker in width than other color CL.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, sir! Actually mine does not have the lume centerline, just plain white. Not sure why I didn't order one w/ lume. Maybe another excuse to order #3? ;-)
dP


----------



## ten13th

Dan Pierce said:


> Thank you, sir! Actually mine does not have the lume centerline, just plain white. Not sure why I didn't order one w/ lume. Maybe another excuse to oder #3? ;-)
> dP


There is really no downside for Lume version compares to white CL. I think EO listed lume to last 10yrs, after that it will just look like the white version. I've six EO MN strap now, planning to add couple more in the coming weeks. Really which she adds a burgundy/maroon strap soon, it will go well with the warm gray tone of Tegiment SS and Ti.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

ten13th said:


> There is really no downside for Lume version compares to white CL. I think EO listed lume to last 10yrs, after that it will just look like the white version. I've six EO MN strap now, planning to add couple more in the coming weeks. Really which she adds a burgundy/maroon strap soon, it will go well with the warm gray tone of Tegiment SS and Ti.


Any link to where you guys got these straps from, and any discount codes available. Thanks

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Any link to where you guys got these straps from, and any discount codes available. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


https://erikasoriginals.com

Don't know of any discount codes.
dP


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Dan Pierce said:


> https://erikasoriginals.com
> 
> Don't know of any discount codes.
> dP


I found jacko straps they look identical, I've read that the Nageur De Combat straps they sell are of better quality, guess I'm get sting with customs buying from Erika so shall wait n see.

Thanks DP

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

aboutTIME1028 said:


> I found jacko straps they look identical, I've read that the Nageur De Combat straps they sell are of better quality, guess I'm get sting with customs buying from Erika so shall wait n see.
> 
> Thanks DP
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Don't know who was the first. But looks like Jacko version is more clumsy with triple and double pass. EO MN are single and double pass.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnar

Dan Pierce said:


> https://erikasoriginals.com
> 
> Don't know of any discount codes.
> dP


Thanks all, couldn't resist, got one incoming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome pairing. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## MonFreets87

I got my new to me U1 in the mail on Wednesday, loving it so far. Was worried about the size, but I think it wears well!



http://imgur.com/5tU44


----------



## TreyH




----------



## jam karet

ten13th said:


> Awesome pairing.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## petethegreek

Friday with the T2:


----------



## Spring-Diver

Rocking the 9 with jungle green ShizNit










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

by ledge by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## eric.nielsen

Friday for a few more minutes









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

eric.nielsen said:


> Friday for a few more minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Plenty of time for another pint .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jah

Hard for me to take this one off!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzy

Summer Friday, but in early Spring ;-)


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## Spring-Diver

Mr Squirrel  came to visit 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## harry_flashman

103 ST on AlphaShark Thin NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

deepsea03 said:


>


Wow, that Sinn 102 is very cool. I am looking forward to seeing the Guinand Model 361 later this spring!
http://www.watchuseek.com/flieger-friday-guinand-361-pilot-chronograph/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

harry_flashman said:


> Wow, that Sinn 102 is very cool. I am looking forward to seeing the Guinand Model 361 later this sprng!


That makes at least two of us @harry_flashman! Looks like a beauty.


----------



## rapsac1971

Sinn on a porch in Kentucky, squirrels also inclusive.


----------



## seikoskxlover1




----------



## gullwinggt

For a moment I just lost my words on the beauty of the Sinn Bi-compax. The new Guinand is based on this one !


----------



## nodnar

nodnar said:


> Thanks all, couldn't resist, got one incoming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Simply awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## janiboi

Have a good one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

So so comfortable

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

nodnar said:


> So so comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th





nodnar said:


> So so comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combos, gents!! Sinn & MN straps are a perfect match.
dP


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Dan Pierce said:


> Great combos, gents!! Sinn & MN straps are a perfect match.
> dP


Are they elasticated.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Burst of colour today









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Are they elasticated.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Yes they are elastic, made from actual parachute webbing material. Super comfortable and vastly versatile with almost all watches aside from the most dressy watches.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## paulyosh

Way too early to be heading into the office...


----------



## janiboi

Double German Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful EZM7S on Friday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

ten13th said:


> SINNful EZM7S on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Love that 7 S 

New shoes for this one










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Was 212 for me...
Have a good one guys..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Spring-Diver said:


> Love that 7 S
> 
> New shoes for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Your T1 is very nice as well. 

EZM7/S is in my mind the most unSinn Sinn. I know EZM was designed for the fire brigade. The colors in particular with the black S case are just so bright and cheerful. Not what I would associate with Sinn. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

ten13th said:


> Your T1 is very nice as well.
> 
> EZM7/S is in my mind the most unSinn Sinn. I know EZM was designed for the fire brigade. The colors in particular with the black S case are just so bright and cheerful. Not what I would associate with Sinn.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Thanks ten 
Even though it's unSinn, it's still very cool IMO. The red silicon looks killer on it. 
Maybe down the road I'll pick one up 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks ten
> Even though it's unSinn, it's still very cool IMO. The red silicon looks killer on it.
> Maybe down the road I'll pick one up
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it with the red silicon band, just never got around to size it. White silicon looks great too.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jarlleif

You guys know that “Unsinn” means nonsense? I just thought that was funny. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

jarlleif said:


> You guys know that "Unsinn" means nonsense? I just thought that was funny.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

have a good one guys U212SDR









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> have a good one guys U212SDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Nice one, Dave. Love it when you kick us off on Friday.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Arktis Friday on MN Trident




























Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF!!! May the 4th be with you 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

Happy Friday


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Nice one, Dave. Love it when you kick us off on Friday.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Thanks mate, its the one thread i look forward too all the time then being +10 over here across the 'pond" i miss the cut off....next trip you do to Aus mate we have to knock over a few coldies..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks mate, its the one thread i look forward too all the time then being +10 over here across the 'pond" i miss the cut off....next trip you do to Aus mate we have to knock over a few coldies..


Absolutely. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mbrman

TGIF Fellas! 212 today...


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday with 103 DIAPAL Ti. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wongthian2

Sinn 103 montage cockpit by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Spring-Diver

It's been on my wrist all week 










Have a great weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

The U2 SDR is going to be my companion for the weekend. I will be travelling to Berlin tomorrow to watch the German Cup Final. Alles außer Frankfurt ist Scheiße!! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Kicking off SINNful Friday with my slightly modded U1P.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


----------



## kb.watch

256 today


----------



## Spring-Diver

New to me arrival 
Thanks again Dave "Doulos Christlos"










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


Damn that looks nice

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandersen10




----------



## ten13th

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


How is the lume? Would you mind share a lume shot?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> New to me arrival
> Thanks again Dave "Doulos Christlos"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Smashing them Shannon
Bloody beauty mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Smashing them Shannon
> Bloody beauty mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave
I've been after this one for a while now.
I was pleasantly surprised the clasp is tegimented Ti. I thought only the EZM9/10 straps came with it.










Cheers 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a great Sinnfull Friday guys.. it's a 10 for me..
.Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Deleted


----------



## tantric

Have a good weekend everyone



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Erika's 0 MN Mirage working with this 857 |>


----------



## janiboi

Have a good one, everybody!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Good morning Sinners 










Have a great weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Back to the 104 this weekend!


----------



## Duende01

*Hours Old 757 II and my first Sinn... Happy Friday!!!*


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Warm gray on cool gray.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Moss28

Have a good weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silkywoods

I love this damn thing
View attachment 13166705


----------



## Horrendous

856 kept me company on a rainy day in Grand Cayman earlier this week.


----------



## elbluemen

Got this one today, 3rd sinn. Think there will always be one in the collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Duende01 said:


> *Hours Old 757 II and my first Sinn... Happy Friday!!!*
> 
> View attachment 13166253


Nice, a great start!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mizzy

Sinnful Friday ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly

My favorite.


----------



## nodnar

My UX back on her rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Aaaah, I only made it to Monday and had to switch back to its MN Strap, so comfortable. And no clasp/buckle under my wrist while typing...


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

Have a great weekend Sinners 











Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

212SDR for a Sinnfull Friday!!
Have a good one guys..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Another race weekend for my Sinn, this time in the home time zone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

Just back from RGM service.
dP


----------



## Horoticus

UX time!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my WUS friends.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

Mhutch said:


>


Barton Elite Strap?

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## watchesoff

Friday with the Sinn 103 Herbert Mayer edition. One of a few watches on my "never sell" list.


----------



## Spring-Diver

I've been wearing the 9 all week 










Have a great weekend 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata

Dan Pierce said:


> Just back from RGM service.
> dP


Dan - mind if I ask what model that beautiful Watch of yours is??? Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

fcammarata said:


> Dan - mind if I ask what model that beautiful Watch of yours is??? Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, my pleasure. It's a 757 UTC. Gives me another opportunity to show off the new combo sporting the uber comfortable Bonetto Cinturini 328 rubber nato.:-d
dP


----------



## fcammarata

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, my pleasure. It's a 757 UTC. Gives me another opportunity to show off the new combo sporting the uber comfortable Bonetto Cinturini 328 rubber nato.:-d
> dP


Tks so much. It's just beautiful!!! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

fcammarata said:


> Tks so much. It's just beautiful!!! Wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words.|>
dP


----------



## DaveandStu

Good morning...well into Sinnfull Friday here..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Good morning...well into Sinnfull Friday here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up, I better get my act together for this Friday.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nodnar

Good morning all

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

nodnar said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely combo. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

A very Happy SINNful Friday after an almost seven month wait to have the dial replaced.


































Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nodnar

ten13th said:


> Lovely combo.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Thanks! Very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar375




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dualmonitors

Canvas with titanium.


----------



## Tricky73

U1 in work this evening


----------



## Moss28

Looking great!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Moss28 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Your 836 is killing me Moss28! Every time you post a new pic, I have to fight to stay off of WatchBuys! Trying to hold out until I can view in the flesh in Frankfurt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

WatchProblem said:


> Your 836 is killing me Moss28! Every time you post a new pic, I have to fight to stay off of WatchBuys! Trying to hold out until I can view in the flesh in Frankfurt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Resistance is futile
Pull the trigger



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

On my way home










Have a great weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

Trying out a Barton cloth strap for the summer. I like the look but it may see the laundry a lot from the humidity.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabac




----------



## DaveandStu

Have a great Sinnfull Friday all.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Wearing this for the 2nd consecutive SINNful Friday.



















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 0seeker0

Tricky73 said:


> U1 in work this evening


Bold move. I don't think I could wear something so nice at an active job.


----------



## nodnar

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Yard work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 to start the weekend 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Friday Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Fröhlich Freitag


----------



## Blitzzz

Don't mind the date... was too lazy to set.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Chillin with my 









Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Kinda the same pic as before, awaiting a new MN Strap for her









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

It is Friday right?

Kicking back









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinners 










HAGWE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

nodnar said:


> It is Friday right?
> 
> Kicking back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely combo. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 556 Weiss on ToxicNATO


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## michael_m




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nodnar

After chores a walk before sunset








TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB

144 for Sinnful Friday


----------



## paulyosh

Almost the weekend...early in, early out.


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld




----------



## nodnar

TGIF 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## trhall




----------



## ten13th

trhall said:


>


Great to see it back on your wrist.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## consum3r

857UTC

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nodnar

Earlier









Later









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy #sinnfulfriday my fellow Sinners. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## michael_m




----------



## michael_m

Changed to this...


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## watchesoff

Sinn 104 on a Wotancraft vintage strap, hagw!


----------



## 0dk

Arrived today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Happy Friday all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Had this one on....Friday night combined with plus 10 ..gets ne every time
Have a good one all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Had this one on....Friday night combined with plus 10 ..gets ne every time
> Have a good one all
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Good to see you here, Dave.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Thanks ten...next time your in Aus mate, its time for a few coldies!!


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good Friday all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy #sinnfulfriday 
Today's mission, Hawaiian shirt day at work.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## el_beelo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilo40

One of my favourite combinations... My 556a on a Haveston Fortress









- - - Updated - - -

One of my favourite combinations... My 556a on a Haveston Fortress


----------



## lacogil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

Bedtime for the 756


----------



## nodnar

Back on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## trhall




----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Rice and Gravy

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy #SinnfulFriday









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Tony S

Just purchased an hour ago, and I'm officially in watch love.


----------



## jarlleif

Keeping me company during conference


----------



## michael_m

Looks great!


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## jaxf250

Just arrived this week. My first Sinn. Love it. More straps on order. Happy Friday all!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Start of shift Friday A.M.


----------



## 0seeker0

Jasper110 said:


> Start of shift Friday A.M.


Feuerwehrmann?


----------



## Jasper110

0seeker0 said:


> Jasper110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start of shift Friday A.M.
> 
> 
> 
> Feuerwehrmann?
Click to expand...

Yes, for my Sinns.


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 0seeker0

Jasper110 said:


> Yes, for my Sinns.


Where at? I do the same here in the US.


----------



## Jasper110

0seeker0 said:


> Jasper110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for my Sinns.
> 
> 
> 
> Where at? I do the same here in the US.
Click to expand...

I'm in the UK.


----------



## mizzy

a Sinnful Friday!!!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## el_beelo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I truly think this would look good on any strap.










I love the date window on this thing.


----------



## Kirns




----------



## ten13th

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ceebee, Good to see you here.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ceebee

ten13th said:


> Ceebee, Good to see you here.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Thanks. I'm hopeless. Buying watches like crazy and back up to having 8 or so and also 2 new DOXA coming 
Also trying to determine if I should buy my 4th blue T1 before the increase $$$$$$$$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michael_m

This just arrived....now for the purge....


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

My first Sinn, a 103, arrived on Wed. Really happy with it!


----------



## jarlleif

New strap for Sinnful Friday


----------



## ten13th

ceebee said:


> Thanks. I'm hopeless. Buying watches like crazy and back up to having 8 or so and also 2 new DOXA coming
> Also trying to determine if I should buy my 4th blue T1 before the increase $$$$$$$$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


T1 Blue is a no brainer, just do it.

Do you have a Silver Lung coming? Just received my on Friday. Great watch.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Bruno28

What stap brand/model is this?



MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Dennis K

MY 2005 356 UTC.


----------



## RagnarsHeir

My U1 SE on an MN Black Ops strap.


----------



## ten13th

Happy #sinnfulfriday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Good afternoon, Mr. Legible


----------



## jaxf250




----------



## michael_m




----------



## nodnar

TGIF all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy #SINNfulFriday









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Radharc

nodnar said:


> TGIF all!


Gorgeous watch.

Here's my contribution for a Sinnful Friday...


----------



## nodnar

Radharc said:


> Gorgeous watch.
> 
> Here's my contribution for a Sinnful Friday...
> 
> View attachment 13459125


No mine's nice, that's gorgeous! I like the financial watches, but am so casual and clumsy I don't dare get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy #sinnfulfriday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## mizzy

My little Tank


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donlab

My contribution...


----------



## Horrendous

New to me, UX. Loving it.


----------



## Doulos Christos

'T' on Friday


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Have a great weekend.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## nodnar

Nothing new, but TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cotcit

Awesome collection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy #sinnfulfriday









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Watch Free Fall

MN, You Are Taking Over My Watches 😎


----------



## michael_m

I'm really liking the rubber tang strap on the 104


----------



## Nanook65

Just got this in U1 sdr on OEM Rubber


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all..
10 for me ..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Nanook65 said:


> Just got this in U1 sdr on OEM Rubber


Great looking watch!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Duplicate


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Friday.










Love this watch. It's so versatile, and keeps time +1.5spd.


----------



## paulyosh

Finally Friday!


----------



## paulyosh

Duplicate post


----------



## michael_m




----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha

New to me 903 BE today


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Welcome Back From Warranty Service, Mr. 13 👍


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Mr. Swick MN making the rounds


----------



## nodnar

Watch Free Fall said:


> Welcome Back From Warranty Service, Mr. 13
> View attachment 13515025


That looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TACSTS

Sinn U1S on red silicone


----------



## ten13th

Happy #SINNfulFriday










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nodnar

TGIF, waiting for lunch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack3174

Sinn 356 Flieger III today. Just a beautiful dial.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Have a great weekend


----------



## Willadelfia

Finally back from service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Such a nice watch...should have gotten this before the others...I would have stopped here


----------



## Radharc

nodnar said:


> TGIF, waiting for lunch


Every time you post that watch I like it more.



jack3174 said:


> Sinn 356 Flieger III today. Just a beautiful dial.


Saw one of those at a Watchbuys road show. The dial is seriously amazing.


----------



## Radharc

-


----------



## nodnar

Radharc said:


> Every time you post that watch I like it more.
> 
> Saw one of those at a Watchbuys road show. The dial is seriously amazing.


Thank you, it's my most days office watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinners 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM




----------



## mizzy

Blue Sinn ;-)


----------



## michael_m




----------



## paulyosh




----------



## nodnar

Nothing new, just glad it's Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

nodnar said:


> Nothing new, just glad it's Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot 
That dial is amazing!

Cheers


----------



## Spring-Diver

nodnar said:


> Nothing new, just glad it's Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot 
That dial is amazing!

Cheers


----------



## nodnar

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome shot
> That dial is amazing!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Upstater

Fresh from a servicing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

Friday office view...


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Radharc

Friday afternoon in the office...


----------



## jaxf250

Received two Red Rock straps today. Here's the black one with orange thread. Very well made and comfortable.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Willadelfia

Casual Friday, shammin'.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Wearing my digital watch and driving my digital car.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## river bum

Lots of great Sinns today!! 
Just making the final push to end the work week. 
757 on a blue Zulu.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## paulyosh

Just under the wire for Friday - it's been a hell of a week...


----------



## paulyosh

Just under the wire for Friday - it's been a hell of a week...


----------



## nodnar

Back to UX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

T2 to start the day...


----------



## Kirns

love the bezel on that one



ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday. Wearing my digital watch and driving my digital car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

Kirns said:


> love the bezel on that one


Here is another one with the solid bezel.

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Loving that solid bezel.


----------



## Sinner_666

Happy Sinnful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

TGIF!


----------



## paulyosh

x2


----------



## simonp67

All week long

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scout

U212


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good SINNful friday guys.(when its Friday!!) Sorry Anthony been going.around the clock.....










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Another SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Dshirts74

Old pic... but a good one!


----------



## Spring-Diver

On my way home flying over the Rockies 










Have a great weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

13 year old 756, worn every day the first 12 years. It shows a little, but not that much.


----------



## Scout

Stay toolie my friends.


----------



## Dennis Parris

103 acrylic, during a live show. 
I use the chronograph to time songs during rehearsals. Live it just sits there and looks nice.


----------



## Sinner_666

#fliegerfriday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

I have just tried 103 couple hours ago. Never have had opportunity to see "in person" (no AD in mine country - ex Yu state in Eastern Europe) . No paper, no box, dont no year of production, just a certificate from the well reputable local watchmaker about recent service. I was afraid about thicknesses (15,5mm). But it wears great. I will take it on Monday . Want to buy chronograph but my secret wish - "moonwatch", is to expensive for me currently. But this watch is premium for me. I am sure that I will got full satisfaction. Only nuisance is that for a while, my wife will not know nothing about latest acquisition









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Finnaly is mine. Very pleased up to know. How to find what is mark/model of this particular 103 (dont have papers, book etc). Acrill crystal, bi rotational bezel, case N 103.31917. Thanks









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertus

Nesoni said:


> I have just tried 103 couple hours ago. Never have had opportunity to see "in person" (no AD in mine country - ex Yu state in Eastern Europe) . No paper, no box, dont no year of production, just a certificate from the well reputable local watchmaker about recent service. I was afraid about thicknesses (15,5mm). But it wears great. I will take it on Monday . Want to buy chronograph but my secret wish - "moonwatch", is to expensive for me currently. But this watch is premium for me. I am sure that I will got full satisfaction. Only nuisance is that for a while, my wife will not know nothing about latest acquisition
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


It is not by chance that the Sinn 103 Plexy is frequently called the "German Speedmaster". Great watch, you'll never look back for the Speedy (no offense there of course). Wear it in good health!


----------



## Robertus

Nesoni said:


> I have just tried 103 couple hours ago. Never have had opportunity to see "in person" (no AD in mine country - ex Yu state in Eastern Europe) . No paper, no box, dont no year of production, just a certificate from the well reputable local watchmaker about recent service. I was afraid about thicknesses (15,5mm). But it wears great. I will take it on Monday . Want to buy chronograph but my secret wish - "moonwatch", is to expensive for me currently. But this watch is premium for me. I am sure that I will got full satisfaction. Only nuisance is that for a while, my wife will not know nothing about latest acquisition
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


It is not by chance that the Sinn 103 Plexy is frequently called the "German Speedmaster". Great watch, you'll never look back for the Speedy (no offense there of course). Wear it in good health!


----------



## DaveandStu

In for a Sinnfull Friday...have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Happy Friday!


----------



## paulyosh

Working on Black Friday...


----------



## rewind

View attachment 13664095


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Black Friday Sinners 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

The better half is trying on clothing....Black Friday sales...


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

It's not Black Friday. It is Copper Friday.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

It's not Black Friday. It is Copper Friday.

View attachment 13664657


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Black Friday

The Sinn that sparked my watch obsession.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

I deadset had this one on...just crashed out...
+10 after a few sherbs on Friday makes for a great thread mate!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

My better half doesn't know nothing about my new acquisition (deadline for that is middle of December). So for now, working days from 08am to 6pm, "its a Sinn time" . During the weekends and in the evenings others watches wait theirs turn









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

Friday.


----------



## paulyosh

x2


----------



## michael_m




----------



## bgn!

Spent the day finishing up writing year end reviews for my team. Took a moment to enjoy the view.


----------



## Sinner_666

Still Friday here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> I deadset had this one on...just crashed out...
> +10 after a few sherbs on Friday makes for a great thread mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You get a pass. It happens to the best of us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radharc

Happy Friday Sinners!











Nesoni said:


> My better half doesn't know nothing about my new acquisition (deadline for that is middle of December). So for now, working days from 08am to 6pm, "its a Sinn time" . During the weekends and in the evenings others watches wait theirs turn


Hey, what travel case is that and do you like it?


----------



## el_beelo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Radharc said:


> Happy Friday Sinners!
> 
> View attachment 13700957
> 
> 
> Hey, what travel case is that and do you like it?


From Borealis. Have got it with Borealis Portus Cale









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind




----------



## paulyosh




----------



## DaveandStu

paulyosh said:


>


Looks like a stunning coastline, great pic mate!


----------



## paulyosh

DaveandStu said:


> Looks like a stunning coastline, great pic mate!


Thank you sir! Was one of the drivers/chaperones on my 1st grader's field trip to Santa Cruz, and had a hour to burn while they were in a presentation. It was a beautiful day out!


----------



## franco60

Just in. 140a LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

paulyosh said:


> Thank you sir! Was one of the drivers/chaperones on my 1st grader's field trip to Santa Cruz, and had a hour to burn while they were in a presentation. It was a beautiful day out!


Should be more days like that for us Dads...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## JackFliegeruhr104




----------



## michael_m

Wearing these before work...


----------



## CDS




----------



## ten13th

Fröhlichen SINNFUL Freitag!


----------



## ten13th

Fröhlichen SINNFUL Freitag!

View attachment 13719071


----------



## jaychung

Working from home with the 103


----------



## nodnar

jaychung said:


> Working from home with the 103


I thought, whoa an HP running OSX?? Then duh, monitor.

Nice Sinn, like the count up bezels best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Morning guys...have a top Sinnful Friday... super hot.morning over here across the pond..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Morning guys...have a top Sinnful Friday... super hot.morning over here across the pond..
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Love that 212 Dave 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Still with the 9 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Love that 212 Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shannon,
Can you guys stop posting pics of your Sinn blue dialsI'm on the hunt now!!
Have a good break mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Shannon,
> Can you guys stop posting pics of your Sinn blue dialsI'm on the hunt now!!
> Have a good break mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Like this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Precisely like that!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

DaveandStu said:


> Thanks Shannon,
> Can you guys stop posting pics of your Sinn blue dialsI'm on the hunt now!!
> Have a good break mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oops! 









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Happy Friday before Christmas. 
(Closest strap I've got to Xmas colors)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

203 Arktis. TGIF!


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday, making a rare appearance my holiday EZM7S.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Happy Friday folks. Merry Christmas to all.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## WatchBandit.com

nodnar said:


> Happy Friday before Christmas.
> (Closest strap I've got to Xmas colors)


Super nice match with the Perlon strap! :-!


----------



## Spring-Diver

ten13th said:


> SINNful Friday, making a rare appearance my holiday EZM7S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that one  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Spring-Diver said:


> Love that one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is looking for a new home. DM me if interested. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_beelo

Skipped the Sinn 556i b today and went with this beauty...

Sorry for the blasphemy but I had to!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind




----------



## nodnar

My daily, back on the wrist to top up the PR. 
(Trying to only set it spring and fall)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

ten13th said:


> It is looking for a new home. DM me if interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Message sent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

el_beelo said:


> Skipped the Sinn 556i b today and went with this beauty...
> 
> Sorry for the blasphemy but I had to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such an awesome piece 
I really regret not getting a FlightMaster when they were still available new ;(

Cheers 
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## michael_m

First try at a b/w picture. The 156 was a cooperative subject.


----------



## Sinner_666

All dome Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Just arrived today 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

Sinn ezm13









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good Friday fellas.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns

Recently acquired 900 Flieger


----------



## nodnar

Kirns said:


> Recently acquired 900 Flieger


Nice, very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

wound up the 104....waiting for something in the mail


----------



## sivart




----------



## tommy_boy

104I today:


----------



## Toni Crouton

Quick stop on the way to work.
Love my 103 St C.
Cheers from Germany
Daniel /@daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Spring-Diver

Kirns said:


> Recently acquired 900 Flieger


Huge congrats 

I would love to add a 900 S to my humble collection 


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

New ToxicNATO's arrived 



















Have a great weekend 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

michael_m said:


> wound up the 104....waiting for something in the mail


We have the same problem, my friend. 
Our watches crossed paths at the same USPS distribution center this evening.
I'll need to bulk up a bit to wear the U2. Might have to contact Tim Patrick and get advice from him. Way to go Tim!
(pictures borrowed from his post): https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/lets-see-your-u2%60s-76913.html#post453161


----------



## Doulos Christos

Doulos Christos said:


> We have the same problem, my friend.
> Our watches crossed paths at the same USPS distribution center this evening.
> I'll need to bulk up a bit to wear the U2. Might have to contact Tim Patrick and get advice from him. Way to go Tim!


OK, I bulked up a bit and the Sinn U2 has now arrived. The lugs hang over the wrist just a little. Might have to shorten the strap.
Please pardon the hair. What do you think?


----------



## michael_m

Doulos Christos said:


> OK, I bulked up a bit and the Sinn U2 has now arrived. The lugs hang over the wrist just a little. Might have to shorten the strap.
> Please pardon the hair. What do you think?


That's a lot of tail...strap tail that is


----------



## DaveandStu

Doulos Christos said:


> OK, I bulked up a bit and the Sinn U2 has now arrived. The lugs hang over the wrist just a little. Might have to shorten the strap.
> Please pardon the hair. What do you think?


I think that the white section on the seconds hand..matches up purrfectly...
All the best in jest mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

First time for a long time,a week on the wrist..
Have a good Friday guys.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

DaveandStu said:


> First time for a long time,a week on the wrist..
> Have a good Friday guys.


Major Sinn (a.k.a. Dave), there is a tank on your wrist! :-!


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Doulos Christos

michael_m said:


>


Your math is correct!
-5EZM -15EZM = 1.1EZM
Go to the top of the class. :-!
Hey, I can have dual time zone now! ;-)


----------



## michael_m

Doulos Christos said:


> Hey, I can have dual time zone now! ;-)


 Looks like you could have 3


----------



## 74notserpp

Sinn-ing in more ways than one.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

High noon on a Friday...


----------



## climbtime40

Sinn 556 on a Toxic NATO loving this combo


----------



## mdss68




----------



## Sinner_666

Just replaced the original strap with a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap. I think I didn't follow the instructions properly because the strap is a little lopsided but oh well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

I have exactly one Sinn, and at this point, exactly one watch (must...resist...new...watch...), so it's gotta be the U2 at beer-o'clock!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Almost time to get off work 










Have a great weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## sennaster

Picked up this 104 from the PO on Tuesday .. it's been +/- 0s since then


----------



## DaveandStu

sennaster said:


> Picked up this 104 from the PO on Tuesday .. it's been +/- 0s since then


That's pretty cool...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono9

Not my watch but absolutely awesome


----------



## ten13th

michael_m said:


> High noon on a Friday...


Awesomeness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## petethegreek

T2 for Friday.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Flieger Friday 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shms59

Flieger Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Sinner_666

Happy Sinnful Friday, everyone. I put a zulu strap on this 356 because why the hell not?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

shms59 said:


> Flieger Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday my fellow SINNers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

ARS and MNU vs Erdinger. I am real Sinner









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## michael_m




----------



## jgordonfresh

Got the U1-B on bracelet on. Have a great weekend Sinners!


----------



## mrpete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 13833045


Cheers! b-)


----------



## michael_m




----------



## jaxf250

TGIF









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I bought this from a member here and the wait is killing me!


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Rice and Gravy

All my little qualms about the 556A (easily dinged, sort of boring dial, and a tad small) are improved with this 856 UTC. Plus a 2nd time zone, bonus. I am a happy camper!


----------



## Nesoni

Garage tonight









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that strap combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Kirns said:


> View attachment 13852579


Well hello there 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a sinnful Friday..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Picked up the strap yesterday and it really works well with the watch.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

michael_m said:


> Picked up the strap yesterday and it really works well with the watch.


Which strap is that, I like it!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Put this on a tropic rubber strap from watchgecko and I like it.


----------



## michael_m

Rice and Gravy said:


> Which strap is that, I like it!


Gilden 22mm Kevlar-Style Watch Strap...best part is it's under $20...has a 22mm buckle and I hope it hold's up for a while


----------



## michael_m

double post


----------



## MDTudor

Sinn UX on a Barton Elite strap with red underside.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Can't believe 1/10 of the year is over. Time flys.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Happy Friday gents.


----------



## jaygibson

Happy weekend everyone!!

- Cheers from down under (Aus)










Sinn U1-T on matching bracelet


----------



## cci_cci

Belated Sinnful Friday greetings!


----------



## ten13th

Had the pleasure to try these on at WatchBuys Roadshow on Friday @ San Francisco. Thanks Rob, Tim and John, class acts and super knowledgeable.

The blue is very attractive and perfect match for the tool watch theme. My limited photographic skill can't catch it. Full Tegiment case/bracelet/bezel would be perfect. 









Side by side with my EZM1.1









The two blue dials. I'm still hopeful for relaunch of white dial U1.









910SRS is a looker.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns

ten13th said:


> Had the pleasure to try these on at WatchBuys Roadshow on Friday @ San Francisco. Thanks Rob, Tim and John, class acts and super knowledgeable.
> 
> The blue is very attractive and perfect match for the tool watch theme. My limited photographic skill can't catch it. Full Tegiment case/bracelet/bezel would be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with my EZM1.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two blue dials. I'm still hopeful for relaunch of white dial U1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 910SRS is a looker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agreed, that 910 is beautiful indeed!


----------



## Kirns

double post


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Switched to the strap today


----------



## nodnar

cci_cci said:


> Belated Sinnful Friday greetings!


Nice looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Ready for Sinnful Friday - enjoy the weekend!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp

jaxf250 said:


> Ready for Sinnful Friday - enjoy the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Great watch, love the strap, and the blade. Unfortunately be warned that tools such as that pocket knife are not very welcome around these parts. Personally I'm still trying to understand why but just wanted to drop a helpful hint before someone else does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Noted, thanks for the heads up. I thought the Grey alligator matched the handles on my letter opener fairly well, so that's the only reason for the pairing. ;-) 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp

jaxf250 said:


> Noted, thanks for the heads up. I thought the Grey alligator matched the handles on my letter opener fairly well, so that's the only reason for the pairing. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Good letter openers are hard to come by so I understand your thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## shms59

Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akitadog

Here is my Sinn UX SDR on an Elilot Brown fitted rubber dive strap. Fits well and is decent quality.

Akitadog, from the WET Coast of BC Canada


----------



## Steve Allen

akitadog said:


> Here is my Sinn UX SDR on an Elilot Brown fitted rubber dive strap. Fits well and is decent quality.
> 
> Akitadog, from the WET Coast of BC Canada


Sweet! Nice pics


----------



## Kirns




----------



## michael_m




----------



## ten13th

stockae92 said:


>


Nice strap and combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Nesoni

Happy hours after unhappy and exhausted day









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Back on her Erika's Original









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

A day or so late, but this photo was taken Friday...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## ten13th

HAPPY SINNful Friday. It is a desk diving day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

After an 8 year search the right 1550 arrived from Switzerland this morning. Happy Sinnful Friday everyone!


----------



## Horoticus

CMSgt Bo said:


> After an 8 year search the right 1550 arrived from Switzerland this morning. Happy Sinnful Friday everyone!


Beautiful, Chief Master Sergeant! Is the bund original to the watch?


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Horoticus said:


> Beautiful, Chief Master Sergeant! Is the bund original to the watch?


It is not, it's a new unmarked alligator pattered calf strap. I'll pick up a Sinn Bund at the Mothership after BaselWorld.


----------



## jam karet

CMSgt Bo said:


> After an 8 year search the right 1550 arrived from Switzerland this morning. Happy Sinnful Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 13937559
> 
> 
> View attachment 13937569


 congrats on the pickup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

TGIF, 67 hours this week. Now feet up in recliner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF on Breitling dark brown leather.

J


----------



## DaveandStu

CMSgt Bo said:


> After an 8 year search the right 1550 arrived from Switzerland this morning. Happy Sinnful Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 13937559
> 
> 
> View attachment 13937569


Just really enjoy seeing the results of a long and patient hunt Brad...stella mate!!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

DaveandStu said:


> Just really enjoy seeing the results of a long and patient hunt Brad...stella mate!!


It's all about the thrill of the hunt. I just missed the one from Helmut Sinn's personal collection that was sold a few years ago. Now there's only two Sinn's on my must have list, then I can die a happy man. ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu

CMSgt Bo said:


> It's all about the thrill of the hunt. I just missed the one from Helmut Sinn's personal collection that was sold a few years ago. Now there's only two Sinn's on my must have list, then I can die a happy man. ;-)


I'll wait and see patiently for the next ones to be revealed.
Personally it gets my goat,that I did not stick to that rule myself.
Good hunting..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

This beast all weekend


----------



## CMSgt Bo

DaveandStu said:


> I'll wait and see patiently for the next ones to be revealed.
> Personally it gets my goat,that I did not stick to that rule myself.
> Good hunting..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's easy to get distracted by shiny (read new) things. One of the two is somewhat common and the other only numbers 9 in existence, so I'm not holding my breath on scoring that one.


----------



## DaveandStu

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thanks! It's easy to get distracted by shiny (read new) things. One of the two is somewhat common and the other only numbers 9 in existence, so I'm not holding my breath on scoring that one.


Ha!! But however you are still on the hunt...that's the go mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

WatchBandit.com said:


> Super nice match with the Perlon strap! :-!


Thank you so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Happy U-1T Friday. b-)


----------



## jaxf250

TGIF happy weekend all.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Righto...well and truly in for a Sinnful Friday!!....HAGWE guys..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pherret




----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. Praying for NZ.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Watchgecko tropic strap


----------



## Barnstormer

142 St D1


----------



## trhall

856 I B


----------



## Marly

trhall said:


> 856 I B


Is this a special edition? I've never seen this indices version of the 856


----------



## Marly

dbl post


----------



## trhall

Marly said:


> Is this a special edition? I've never seen this indices version of the 856


Yep. The 856 I B is a North American and Japanese exclusive. Got this from WatchBuys.

Just Google search for Sinn 856 I B and you'll find it!


----------



## michael_m

Look....no holes, and since there are no holes I don't need to worry about being in between holes 
















The red is a perfect match to the 1.1 red


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday with the original Arktis 203. Arktis 206 is great, but it's not the lean 203.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday with the original Arktis 203. Arktis 206 is great, but it's not the lean 203.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a watch winder


----------



## trhall




----------



## Earthbound

Gorgeous 856 I B! Wear it in good health. Question: Are the base of the hands black or the same color as the dial?


----------



## trhall

Earthbound said:


> Gorgeous 856 I B! Wear it in good health. Question: Are the base of the hands black or the same color as the dial?


Seems black to me. Here is a not-from-Friday picture that shows it off in more light.


----------



## nodnar

Pulling in after a long day. TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

It's SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Yep, Friday. Feel as a real Sinner. Beers, wait for me...









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinners 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## nodnar

Still Friday, just. 
Two of us dog tired. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

Made the cigarette. Coffee is served. Everything is ready for Sinnfull Friday









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## michael_m

Waiting for a U....


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Arktis Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinners 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

There U are....UX that is!


----------



## Maddog1970

Bonding with my U1 SE.....


----------



## michael_m




----------



## ten13th

My Sins. Sinn and Tea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

On my way to breakfast.


----------



## AMargerison

ten13th said:


> My Sins. Sinn and Tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome strap on this awesome model!

Where's the strap from?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

AMargerison said:


> Awesome strap on this awesome model!
> 
> Where's the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hirsch Performance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## AMargerison

ten13th said:


> Hirsch Performance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF Sinners 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Stuck in an airport waiting on a delayed flight so I can spend the night at another airport, then fly home tomorrow. 
Could be worse, I've got my fav Sinn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Jay MT




----------



## American Jedi

Going with Klassik again today.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Two special German LHD central minute register chronographs. Very fortunately to have encountered this at W&W SF WindUp. Thanks TH.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Mister X

Flieger Friday and I'm going into some executive meetings shortly so I'll be wearing a dressed up 104.


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitc5502

My first Sinn...the 240 ST. May be my new favorite watch.


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

T1 










Enjoy the weekend Sinners 



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## Broadside

EZM 1


----------



## michael_m

Switched to the UX...it's so accurate!!!


----------



## WOXOF

Finally got another Sinn. After having sold an 856 UTC, I was longing for it again (one of the few watches that I actually missed after selling). The bracelet is definitely a step up and very worthwhile having now worn both the bracelet and leather strap.









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Picked up a black 3 ring nato with bronze hardware to match the 756 Diapal...see last picture for the match


----------



## mconlonx

Five Five 6 Friday on a Freaky yellow perlon...


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Freitag










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

U212 catching some SoCal sun.


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

450 mile road trip to do a trade ( my Rolex 6694) and cash for a great deal on the Sinn Damaszener ...


----------



## sgtg1775

ten13th said:


> SINNful Freitag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous dial! Are there specific models that are available with the German date wheel? New to the Sinn world, unfamiliar with this, but love it!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Njnjcfp88 said:


> 450 mile road trip to do a trade ( my Rolex 6694) and cash for a great deal on the Sinn Damaszener.


_Nice_ catch!


----------



## DaveandStu

Scout said:


> U212 catching some SoCal sun.


Changing that bezel over really makes that 212.Killa mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Njnjcfp88 said:


> 450 mile road trip to do a trade ( my Rolex 6694) and cash for a great deal on the Sinn Damaszener ...
> View attachment 14157103
> View attachment 14157101


Super. 99.99% you will be the only person with that Sinn in any gathering. Unlike the Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

sgtg1775 said:


> Gorgeous dial! Are there specific models that are available with the German date wheel? New to the Sinn world, unfamiliar with this, but love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


You just have to check the Sinn website for it. Or send Sinn an email through their website. Some of the day/date only model, like this one would have dual language day wheel. This one has English/German day wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Happy Friday Sinners 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Njnjcfp88 said:


> 450 mile road trip to do a trade ( my Rolex 6694) and cash for a great deal on the Sinn Damaszener ...
> View attachment 14157103
> View attachment 14157101


Now that's something you don't see everyday, man that dials a beauty. Wear in good health

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottya

jumping into the Spa after a long week. It would be Sinnful to soak the leather strap though.


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator

TGIF


----------



## Nesoni

Every time I've seen thread, saw some new model I have never seen before. Man, Sinn is really awful brand. I am proud and like my "nobody know how old, without paper, serviced by the side of grey market watchmaker" Sinn 103. Just to buy H-link bracelet and will be perfect in any seance...









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

EZM3 on H link.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

In the office with the 556. have a good one everyone! 








Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Overhauled and new pip replaced
whole dial view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## ladizha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkstarWA

Hey all...Sinnful Friday? I thought it was Flieger Friday. Wouldn't Sinnful Saturday or Sinnful Sunday be, you know....

Given there is 1814 posts on this thread (and I didn't read them all), I can only assume I am missing something.

I live just 25km's from the Sinn HQ and I am big fan of the company, but I don't get Sinnful Friday.

Happy to be educated on this topic.


----------



## ten13th

My favorite day of the week, SINNful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

Finally found the true heritage of this watch. Not an altimeter, but an aircraft clock! Almost a mirror image. I'm still not quite sure what the red hand on the aircraft clock does though. Perhaps elapsed hourly time.









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

The weekend is near, thanks God..









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

TGI(S)F! Best for the weekend, all...


----------



## stockae92

Free Friday!


----------



## Mister Lamb

Reunited and it feels so good 










Back from RGM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Always enjoy a Sinnful Friday, I could feel the EZM1 calling to me again....









Hope you had a Happy Friday one and all...


----------



## longstride

ladizha said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful...!


----------



## longstride

michael_m said:


>


This is a classically beautiful piece!


----------



## longstride

ten13th said:


> SINNful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's not to like, I'm a big fan of the original EZM2.....nice one.


----------



## longstride

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday. Two special German LHD central minute register chronographs. Very fortunately to have encountered this at W&W SF WindUp. Thanks TH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the 'SWICK' from Erika? It's a good look!


----------



## longstride

CMSgt Bo said:


> After an 8 year search the right 1550 arrived from Switzerland this morning. Happy Sinnful Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 13937559
> 
> 
> View attachment 13937569


Holy Christ! I love this one! It's a beaut...


----------



## ten13th

longstride said:


> Is that the 'SWICK' from Erika? It's a good look!


Yes it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Quiet day in the office -- hardly anyone working and the phone is not ringing. Lovely... Happy Friday all, and happy holiday weekend to those in the States...

People are probably getting sick of the face of this watch, so how about the back end:


----------



## Victory Pants

Arrived today. Just, the best!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Trusty U1...


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Nesoni

Old photo, but music is live














Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday.


----------



## miller.jj

J


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday. This has been my wrist this entire week.


----------



## Brekel

Pic from yesterday, but still on the wrist.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Travelling today, so actually using my 6096 for its intended purpose of tracking multiple time zones...


----------



## nodnar

Put this on for yard work last Saturday, couldn't take it off all week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator

Ahhh Friday....


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday.


----------



## jam karet

hail setan



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## 41Mets

Met someone face to face today for this fully tegimented U1. I have had the non-tegimented version on a few occasions but it has never stuck. However, it has been years since I've had it on my wrist and I've got to say, it makes the pretty amazing impression.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Darth Panda back on the wrist. Not sure what I was thinking listing this for sale.


----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!


----------



## ebtromba

It seems we missed last Friday.

New (to me) 757. It's rather tuna-like. In a good way









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

This motor has some ponies!









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

856. Running the chrono to get a good idea of timekeeping with the watch check app










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

New shoes for the 9












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Put it on for the holiday, couldn't take it off all week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Spencer70

903 arrived just in time for Sinnful Friday


----------



## Evil Minion

Had this gem come in last night, loving it so far!


----------



## Radharc

Can't let this thread die!

Wearing my 1746 today. A watch I don't wear nearly enough, truth be told.

Happy Friday, my Sinning brethern and sistren!


----------



## Radharc

Not just Friday, but Friday the 13th...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

antique coloring by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## casper461

great watch


----------



## casper461

love the watch


----------



## iChrono

My 2nd Sinn,






EZM 3F


----------



## polishammer

Friday in the office


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday.

Started the day with Hydro, then pickup the U1W from the post office.


----------



## trhall

Love the dynamic color shifting of the 856 I B


----------



## Kubricksmind




----------



## Spring-Diver

On Friday, I'll post this 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

No longer in my possession, but I miss it a lot:


----------



## deepsea03

Type IV


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. DarthPanda, aka 103 DIAPAL Ti.


----------



## Moss28




----------



## Nesoni

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday. DarthPanda, aka 103 DIAPAL Ti.


OK. I finally figured. You are Sinn's sales agent. Incorporated in WUS

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Nesoni said:


> OK. I finally figured. You are Sinn's sales agent. Incorporated in WUS
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Hah, I wish.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

The EZM3 is a great watch.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Needed a little extra T to finish the week. :roll:
U2-T


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

Friday in the Office


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

On the way to the office this Friday morning


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## zetaplus93

It's been a while. Happy Friday!


----------



## Deacon211

My go to watch these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## 1384359

Worried Sinn:


----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday. Be safe out there.

My first Sinn, still one of my favorites.


----------



## djames2399

I can finally join the club










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

The domed sapphire on the EZM1 always makes taking a decent shot a challenge - but I do love this watch!

I've had it for 8 years now, and apart from going to Sinn for a service in 2013 I have worn it often but sparingly.

I just have to figure out how to buy a EZM2 Hydro to complete the trio.


----------



## nneemmoo

Mr hulk


----------



## emiTstI

Working from home virus free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Day late, walking the dog between virtual meetings yesterday. Was cold but needed to keep an eye on the time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

Another Friday in the office and another Sinn. Boy offices are empty...
Hope you all are staying safe.


----------



## Flighty7T34

SINN 856 B-UHR limited with Leather strip. One of my faves.


----------



## Flighty7T34

Today's SINN, the 104 ST SA A black face, sapphire back with Sinn Antique Leather Strap. My first SINN and one of my favorites. An kinda early one... SN# 3NNN


----------



## polishammer

Same Sinn U 212 - Ultimate U, at home this time.


----------



## dmukherjee18

View attachment DSC_0279.jpg

Bored at home


----------



## Flighty7T34

This weeks SINN rotation brings the Limited Die Zeit 103 Ti SA A with red chronograph hands.
This one also has the AR tech and the titanium really feels quite light on the wrist. Note: no syringe hour and minute hands.


----------



## Bama214

New addition received today — 2020 special edition Sinn 104 with blue dial and bezel


----------



## Sinnical




----------



## nodnar

Sinnical said:


> View attachment 15003173
> View attachment 15003175


Looks good on that bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

I just found this thread (like I need another). So far I've made it back to page 171. Here is my maiden voyage for Sinnful Friday. I thought about redoing the snap, but then I thought the team could handle one small, Aussie Shepherd hair:









edit: 2 small Aussie Shepherd hairs...


----------



## longstride

An EZM3 sized Sin.


----------



## duc

Wake up team:


----------



## Flighty7T34

One of my most favorite SINN's, the 956 Rallye on Sinn Antique Leather Strap.
Just love the power reserve meter. Wearing this for the week.


----------



## nodnar

Stuck at home wearing the grab and go even though









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha




----------



## Lemon328i

Literally got it today! Sinn 158









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung




----------



## jonathanp77

Copper dial

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

A sunny day, safe and socially distanced walk.


----------



## paulyosh

Sunbursty goodness...


----------



## Sebast975

Flieger Friday with my 356.


----------



## whoagorgeous

First Sinn! New to the club.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team!


----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!


----------



## Flighty7T34

Joining the SINN rotation this week is a new to me EZM 13 on H Bracelet.


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## whoagorgeous

zetaplus93 said:


> TGIF!


Can you post more pics please!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## zetaplus93

whoagorgeous said:


> Can you post more pics please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Happy to oblige:


----------



## duc

Get to it team:


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Good morning!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

(Double)


----------



## Flighty7T34

From Deep in the Rotation, worn for the first time, a fairly uncommon SINN 103 St Sa E Limited 300 units.
This E has the Ecru or light cream/tan color hands and face which gives it a warmer and classic feel






... On the SINN antique leather strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

C'mon team. Time for some sprints:


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation brings my second SINN to the wrist... the 356 ST SA FLIEGER on antique SINN leather strap...
A flawless timekeeper... not much SINN tech in this old baby... but such a classic Chrono!


----------



## Radharc

I've implemented a dress watch Friday rule while working from home / sheltering in place, just so all the days don't completely blend together...


----------



## Radharc

double post


----------



## Time4Playnow

New U1 arrived today... 









And it joins my U1-ST: :-!


----------



## JoshuaMelara

View attachment IMG_8088.pdf


556A on jubilee


----------



## JoshuaMelara

There we go. 556A on jubilee. My favorite combo


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Moss28

Haven't posted in too long. Forgot to change the date.


----------



## Radharc

Happy Friday, F24!


----------



## HotlineBirdman

My 104 on a leather strap from WatchGecko


----------



## polishammer




----------



## Spring-Diver

T1B 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Happy Flieger Friday, with my trusty 356


----------



## whoagorgeous

Friday!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

polishammer said:


> View attachment 15104071


Nice welding. I can't print that well.


----------



## polishammer

In the office during a rainy South Florida day.


----------



## Flighty7T34

Another Friday and my first Sinn the 103 St Sa A on Sinn strap. Just a pleasure to wear and use. Btw did u guys catch the article on Analog clocks in last Sunday's NY Times Magazine?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djames2399

556 on leather today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

On a Prometheus NATO. I broke down and jumped on a restocked TAD Quantum NATO this afternoon. We'll see if it's worth keeping when it arrives. It's a lot of money for a "nice NATO". If it doesn't feel worth it, I'll probably return it. Pics to follow if I keep it.


----------



## nodnar

Another day in the virtual office








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

One more for a good measure


----------



## Spring-Diver

836 for beautiful spring day in SoCal












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

A big smile comes on my face when the SINN EZM10 loaded with Sinn Tech comes forward in the rotation.
Love this watch... So light in Titanium so it wears small.


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## stbob




----------



## rosborn

857










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## texwatch

Wow, what an amazing watch. I love the arrow minute hand and red and white second hand. You can read it in a quick glance.


----------



## Flighty7T34

This Friday's rotation reveals the 3006 Hunter Chronograph with Moon Phase and perhaps nine complications.... it wears small...
Ooops.. Just noticed, gotta set the Month display ... Need a new pic... back in a second....


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## EHV

Quick pic following the unboxing last nite:


----------



## Radharc

Flighty7T34 said:


> This Friday's rotation reveals the 3006 Hunter Chronograph with Moon Phase and perhaps nine complications.... it wears small...


Wow -- don't see those every day. Magnificent!


----------



## Flighty7T34

Friday is my rotation day and making its debut is the SINN 903 ST BE Navitimer on Sinn Antique Leather strap. Stunning watch, complex, internal rotating bezel on its own crown at 10. A chronograph for sure. An if you have a flight master, or Navi type watch with a slide rule bezel, then the SINN 903 manual IS THE PLACE TO GO in learning all the functions of this wrist computer. This one has the antique Ecru colored lume. Great watch... it joins my FLIGHTY collection with open wings...


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Enjoying my 356 Isetan more and more...!


----------



## carlhaluss

Obi-wan-mtb said:


> Enjoying my 356 Isetan more and more...!
> View attachment 15208477


A favorite Flieger of mine!:-!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dpn

I received my Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps toad leather deployant in the mail today. Aaron has a great sense of color, and the pale green stitching compliments the mother-of-pearl without overwhelming it. The pale green interior leather was a fun surprise. I highly recommend Aaron's work!


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 15208857


Cool watch!
I have an EZM2 incoming, the GSG9 version. Stuck at customs.... :-/
So convenient with the battery: always the exact time, no winding or multiple seconds off per day, I am sure this is gonna be a favorite of mine. Hmmm, to bad the battery change is 200 US$ :-O


----------



## Radharc

Took a pic from this angle for a thread in the Public Forum, figured I would post here as well since it is a Sinn and it is Friday. Have a great w/e, F24!


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation brings forth, IMHO, the king of SINN 103's, the 103 Titainium AR Diapal on titanium bracelet. Also has UTC in lieu of Day name... A nice tradeoff. Great 103, not too common probably due to the cost. Settles in at +2 seconds per day last time on the wrist. Wears so light it is amazing, just took off the Navitimer and the left wrist feels like nothing is on it now... Haaaa!


----------



## wkw

Flighty7T34 said:


> This week's rotation brings forth, IMHO, the king of SINN 103's, the 103 Titainium AR Diapal on titanium bracelet. Also has UTC in lieu of Day name... A nice tradeoff. Great 103, not too common probably due to the cost. Settles in at +2 seconds per day last time on the wrist. Wears so light it is amazing, just took off the Navitimer and the left wrist feels like nothing is on it now... Haaaa!
> View attachment 15230755


I really like the dial color, giving a stealthy look. Such a cool watch.

An older model says hi.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sinn?
Any time 







Sinn EZM2 403 Hydro GSG9


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Flighty7T34

Sorry for the late post... but here is This Friday's rotation... the 856 B-Urh Limited on tan Sinn strap.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Sinned again... (since it is not Friday ;-) )









Sinn EZM2 403 GSG9 Hydro


----------



## RagnarsHeir

Independence...Day


----------



## fiskadoro

356 Flieger III Sa


----------



## SirHorse

My first Sinn arrived today from another member.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

356 Isetan any time


----------



## carlhaluss

Sinn U1 this Friday:


----------



## Flighty7T34

OH OH (CAR 54)... My very first SINN comes into this Friday's rotation... the trusty SINN 104 ST SA A on a Sinn antique leather strap.... Hello Old Friend, Old PAL! Love the 104... simple.


----------



## dpn

Quick snap with one of my favorite cameras ...


----------



## Flighty7T34

New to me, the 900 Flieger Tegemented on B&R Bands Horween Strap. A big boy... for sure. Keeps great time so far.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF! Biking through the woods to start off an early weekend.


----------



## Spring-Diver

TGIF

Have a great weekend 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shyong

TGIF! ⌚?


----------



## jaychung

Chilling!


----------



## Radharc

Happy Friday, all! Working from home with my 6096...


----------



## Spring-Diver

HAGW 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramirez1970




----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF! Who else is looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## dpn

Just got back from a week vacation on the cost. My 556 I was the perfect watch for it!


----------



## Radharc

Nothing quite like the Friday evening before a long weekend... Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## MrMilshark

Wear this one today, like every other days! 😍👍😎


----------



## Spring-Diver

Have a great weekend 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

counting down the minutes til work ends with the chrono 😂


----------



## jgdill




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

happy Friday y'all ?


----------



## nodnar

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

sweating out this strap in the kitchen 🥵


----------



## Flighty7T34

I begin my weekly rotation on Friday and today is a special day for me... it brings forth one of my all time favorite SINNs. the 3003 Hunter. Pic from May.... last time it was in
the rotation. The lume on this watch in incredible BTW... it runs at +1s/day.


----------



## shms59

Flieger Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Happy Friday all!


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Radharc

Flighty7T34 said:


> I begin my weekly rotation on Friday and today is a special day for me... it brings forth one of my all time favorite SINNs. the 3003 Hunter. Pic from May.... last time it was in
> the rotation. The lume on this watch in incredible BTW... it runs at +1s/day.


That's a real special piece. No way I could go from May to November without wearing it!

On a side note, Sinn really seems to be upping their game when it comes to lume lately.


----------



## Radharc

6096 today. Love this watch.


----------



## rower003




----------



## nodnar

Back on the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Morning team:


----------



## Radharc

Ready for the w/e, but more conference calls to go... TGIF all!


----------



## duc

Greetings team!


----------



## nodnar

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar

nodnar said:


> TGIF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap goes very well with the 857 Lufthansa Cargo!


----------



## nodnar

Jpfahrstar said:


> That strap goes very well with the 857 Lufthansa Cargo!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

Played hooky on a Sunny Friday and went out for lunch with the wife. Enjoy the weekend, all...


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Spring-Diver

Have a great weekend


----------



## leftnose

Received today.


----------



## martin_blank

TGIF 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeave

On a NATO for the weekend, happy Friday all!


----------



## KRedman

Happy Friday. My first Sinn- 556A RS


----------



## Snapping Twig

206 Arktis on fine link.


----------



## Radharc

Happy Friday, Sinners!


----------



## brianmazanec

U50









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMilshark

This one is the only one for me these days, and also on this friday🥰👍


----------



## 5959HH

856I on a Rios 1931 Softpig strap


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Skellig

Got a new Sinn strap today just in time for Sinnful Friday.


----------



## electric_cowboy

Have had this for a bit, but wasnt working. Did my own work, new movement, case, dial, hands cleaned and prepped for Fluorinert. Waiting on my oil to get here, but such a fun one to wear, even dry. Now wish I could find a bracelet for it.


----------



## gr8sw

welded to the wrist lately


----------



## dubhead

Definitely Sinnful ...


----------



## Radharc

TGIF. Best for the weekend to all!


----------



## Dan Pierce

TGI Sinnfull F.
dP


----------



## Calumets




----------



## cci_cci

Snapping Twig said:


> 206 Arktis on fine link.


Love that dial. These are underated. Enjoy!


----------



## cci_cci

My first and still my favorite.


----------



## Radharc

Let's see some Friday sins! I mean Sinns...


----------



## bdev




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## robi1138




----------



## MrMilshark

Hey everyone!
Ticking in on this topic one day early to celebrate recieving two new pair of shoes for my 103 st Diapal. What do the fellow members out there think?






























When i first discovered these strap options from Sinn, i instantly knew i had to have at least one of their canvas-straps, but i couldn't decide which one i liked the most, and i still can't. I like the distressed, well worn-look of them. I was also told by the customer service at Sinn that the canvas will fray in the edges after a while and that's perfect if you ask me, i like this kind of style in straps. Can't wait to see how this fraying develops after some time.
To all of you out there who's been on the fence about these straps, i can already recommend them, both ? up?


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Docrwm

Couldn't stop myself, I swapped out to the U1 at lunch


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Kenster21

TGIFreitag!


----------



## Radharc

Going simple and classic today. Or perhaps I should say klassik. TGIF.


----------



## Squaretail

Just picked this up a week ago. Love it!
Fröliche Freitag!


----------



## Squaretail

MrMilshark said:


> View attachment 16026940


Nice! I just ordered the tan one base on these photos. Thanks!


----------



## MrMilshark

Squaretail said:


> Nice! I just ordered the tan one base on these photos. Thanks!


How cool!
Just wait and see how the fraying will develop!
Here’s my tan canvas after 3 months of wear in rotation with other straps on my 103 ST Diapal:


----------



## Squaretail

MrMilshark said:


> How cool!
> Just wait and see how the fraying will develop!
> Here’s my tan canvas after 3 months of wear in rotation with other straps on my 103 ST Diapal:
> 
> View attachment 16195044


Looks great! They were out of stock, so I'll have to wait a bit, but I'm looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## hietsukka




----------



## sticky




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Been too long…


----------



## nodnar

Almost forgot, it’s Friday


----------



## nodnar

It’s Frideeee


----------



## Radharc

Happy Fri-yay everyone!


----------



## nodnar

TGIF!


----------



## JuNi




----------



## Bobcat Sig

I've added my first Sinn, and not the one I intended:











It's fitting that I picked it up on a Friday, no less. I'll cover the story in another thread.


----------



## nodnar

Boring meeting Friday


----------



## nodnar

TGIF


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Wearing a German watch while working on an Austrian motorcycle? Seems fitting enough for me.


----------



## entropy1049

New teg bracelet. Rather like the two tone.


----------



## Radharc

Happy Friday, Team Sinn!


----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!!


----------



## nodnar

Tracking east coast time (20 = 4, 25 = 5pm)

I envy them…


----------



## Radharc

Getting close to quitting time.


----------



## I Zero I

http://imgur.com/TkNCbH3


----------



## nodnar

Morning


----------



## nodnar

TGIF!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## staplebox

104 White Matte on Tropic


----------



## nodnar

My first Sinn


----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF indeed!


----------



## vsh




----------



## inray




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Toddski1

556i “MOP”


----------



## nodnar

Fridee


----------



## pinchelobster

EZM 13.1 With my Abutilon pictum "Gold Dust"


----------



## Radharc

Happy Friday, Sinn brethren/sistren! Also, paging @jerseywatchman .


----------



## nodnar

pinchelobster said:


> EZM 13.1 With my Abutilon pictum "Gold Dust"
> 
> View attachment 16613785


Really like the clean dial


----------



## comstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

comstar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, had not seen this before


----------



## comstar

nodnar said:


> Nice, had not seen this before


SINN x Beams (Japanese Brand)


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Friday night noir.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## dubhead

Certified desk diver


----------



## nodnar

Oops need to set the date… happy Friday


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## MrMilshark

Got this beauty back today from a warranty repair service at the factory in Frankfurt today, including regulation of the movement, a new bezel insert due to the loss of the lume triangle and exchange of the copper-sulphate capsule. Just in time to celebrate the sinfull friday celebration. Very happy to have my fav back on the wrist! 🤩👍


----------



## stockae92

This one is supposed to be easy to clean. I am ready for Friday the 13th 😆


----------



## duc

Greetings team! On a gray Isofrane, which might be the best look so far.


----------



## mutnat

comstar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





comstar said:


> SINN x Beams (Japanese Brand)


OMG that is so cool! Thanks for sharing, @comstar, I really like that. 
What is Beams known for in Japan?


----------



## comstar

mutnat said:


> OMG that is so cool! Thanks for sharing, @comstar, I really like that.
> What is Beams known for in Japan?


Not sure how versed you are with street wear and culture for the young uns, but Beams is sort of like Supreme here, its a Japanese brand and they have their own line of clothes & accessories but will also do collaborations with major brands too.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## clarencek

Just got this yesterday - it’s a beast but I like it.


----------



## nodnar




----------



## mutnat

My Sinn this Friday afternoon is gluttony...


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Docrwm

757UTC


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## 5959HH

836 my one and only Sinn


----------



## nodnar

Oops, time for a strap swap and cleaning


----------



## pinchelobster

On a NATO strap from Crown & Buckle...


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!


----------



## nodnar

Touch of lume.


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nodnar

My first Sinn


----------



## Radharc

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16687332


Sinn and black coffee. I like the cut of your jib, good sir.


----------



## nodnar

Mornin


----------



## Bear1845

Taking me into the weekend


----------



## mutnat

Bear1845 said:


> Taking me into the weekend
> View attachment 16703509


Interesting date window placement--I'm not sure I've seen a 3:30 placement before! I love the red date text too, though if I could change anything, I'd straighten out the text and window like the 4:30 window on my 556A. But very nice piece!


----------



## Radharc

Is dress watch Friday a thing yet?


----------



## mutnat

Radharc said:


> Is dress watch Friday a thing yet?
> 
> View attachment 16704254


Like a casual Friday from the Bizarro world?


----------



## pinchelobster

I noticed this recently too. Three of my Sinns have the date window offset, and all differently; one at 3:30, one at 4:00, and one at 4:30.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## unsub073




----------



## nodnar

Late today








Oops, another one ready for a cleaning


----------



## nodnar

On something more festive for the holiday


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Mauric

This is my U50 with a modified Eulit perlon strap. The strap is what I would called an strawberry red and I also changedthe buckle. Please, note how flat it sits on my wrist, it's super confortable.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## mtallman

356 ala business & casual it’s very versatile. I tired it on a blue nato, gray nato, chestnut brown shell Cordovan and the SS bracelet. I like them all!


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nodnar

Darn forgot…


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nodnar

On my UX bracelet this week


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## nodnar

UX on rubber


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## nodnar

Tracking east coast time


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Alex SBD




----------



## vsh




----------



## Kenster21

I’m early but I’ll have it on.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

156B (T dial) on Friday


----------



## supersilent

Today my U1 is back on my wrist.










I’ll take new pics some day. Maybe.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

My new piece!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psudonim

Enjoy the simplicity of this Sinn


----------



## mutnat

Psudonim said:


> Enjoy the simplicity of this Sinn


I do indeed enjoy it!

Are those curved pins original or aftermarket? Just curious, they are kind of cool.


----------



## Psudonim

mutnat said:


> I do indeed enjoy it!
> 
> Are those curved pins original or aftermarket? Just curious, they are kind of cool.


Thanks...
The strap is a Jean Rousseau strap with curved pins. 

Today was the first day I tried it with the Sinn and I liked the look.


----------



## Studio27NW




----------



## nodnar

Traveling


----------



## duc

Studio27NW said:


> View attachment 16825290


Maybe you've posted in this thread before and I didn't see it. In any case, nice way to kick in the door and announce your presence!


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Studio27NW

nodnar said:


> Traveling


Just sold one of these and already miss it. I wonder how many watch enthusiasts fall into this, that is, sell a watch to fund another, then realize that they should have kept the watch and funded the new one some other way? 🙄 <sigh>


----------



## nodnar

Studio27NW said:


> Just sold one of these and already miss it. I wonder how many watch enthusiasts fall into this, that is, sell a watch to fund another, then realize that they should have kept the watch and funded the new one some other way?


I’m in the keep everything camp, just 3 so far. I did look real hard at that Ti UTC you’ve got though


----------



## nodnar

Yikes, the elusive double post


----------



## Studio27NW

nodnar said:


> I’m in the keep everything camp, just 3 so far. I did look real hard at that Ti UTC you’ve got though


It’s a tough thing. I’m not a collector (too expensive), so I aim to have a small number of watches just to enjoy: a ‘beater’ (Traser Mil-tec quartz P6600 currently), an everyday wear (was 857 UTC, now 103 ti UTC IFR), and a dressier watch (Sinn 6000)… My misunderstanding? Probably need 2-3 daily wear watches just to keep things interesting… I’ve already started my search for an 857 UTC gently used… Maybe an _S_ this time. 

PS. Did I mention that I really like Sinn? 
Been almost a decade since we started our romance. 😁


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

836 my only current Sinn.


----------



## Radharc

TGIF fellow Sinners. I'm all ready for a movie this evening (with volume III coming out soon, seems a good excuse to blow the dust off the first one for the first time in a while).


----------



## duc

^^^

A true classik.


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## nodnar

Chillin


----------



## Psudonim

Taking this one to the ocean tomorrow


----------



## Kenster21

Happy Freitag!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jgdill

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16855584
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! Waiting on mine.... along with the U50 professional.


----------



## mutnat

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16855584
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


@ceebee looks great on that MN strap!


----------



## nodnar

Back on leather


----------



## Radharc

Happy Friday!


----------



## helidoc

I did go through a phase of marketing it for sale, but seem to have come to my senses. Waiting for a Sinn canvas strap so I can mix up the look a bit.

Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandodude

helidoc said:


> I did go through a phase of marketing it for sale, but seem to have come to my senses. Waiting for a Sinn canvas strap so I can mix up the look a bit.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think these really look best on canvas, enjoy!


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Studio27NW

nodnar said:


> Traveling


Sold mine a few weeks ago and have regretted it. It’s a comfortable, resilient watch with all the core Sinn tech and aesthetic.


----------



## Studio27NW




----------



## supersilent

On silicone today, though.


----------



## ceebee

mutnat said:


> @ceebee looks great on that MN strap!


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hakabasch

A little bit late


----------



## Steppy




----------



## Dan Pierce

TGISinnfulF!
dP


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Kenster21

The other wrist😁


----------



## Kirkawall

U50P on the silicone


----------



## Radharc

The Friday before a long weekend is an excellent time for the new catalog to arrive...


----------



## bonedaddy33




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nodnar

TGISF


----------



## Radharc

1746, same as last Friday. Is dress watch Friday a thing yet? 🤔


----------



## bonedaddy33

Happy Friday - Love the EZM 1.1!


----------



## Bobcat Sig

A few days late here… I thought it fitting to wear one of my German watches while I detailed my German car.


----------



## Kenster21

If not here, it’s Friday somewhere. Happy Friday!


----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## bonedaddy33




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Some U2 on Horus action today:


----------



## bonedaddy33




----------



## nodnar

Still Friday


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## helidoc

Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## nodnar

First time on rubber


----------



## nodnar

Switching to rugged mode


----------



## Rhorya




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## supersilent

Just spent a couple of hours whale watching from my balcony.


----------



## nodnar

Sunset


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

watchesoff said:


> Friday with the Sinn 103 Herbert Mayer edition. One of a few watches on my "never sell" list.
> 
> View attachment 13205853


One of the coolest 103’s


----------



## Radharc

nodnar said:


> Sunset


Love it!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Dan Pierce

TGIF to all my fellow Sinners!
dP


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## DaveD




----------



## mutnat

Ar15fonsi said:


> View attachment 16950825


@Ar15fonsi that strap is beautiful and compliments the watch perfectly. Is that a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap?


----------



## Ar15fonsi

mutnat said:


> @Ar15fonsi that strap is beautiful and compliments the watch perfectly. Is that a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap?


Thank you , it’s a Mushi strap , 









Olive Green Woven Nylon Strap


Superior quality woven nylon, with high grade brushed steel hardware, engraved with the Mushi™ logo on the buckle. As with all our products, you can take advantage of our 100% refund policy which is detailed here. Color: Olive Green Width: 20mm Length: 270mm




www.mushiwatchstraps.com


----------



## nodnar

New strap incoming. Can’t wait…


----------



## nodnar

Arrived!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nodnar

Baby got new shoes!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bonedaddy33




----------



## Flaafl

Happy Friday!


----------



## Radharc

Hello, Friday! What took you so long?


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## kenneth77




----------



## nodnar




----------



## Studio27NW

Bobcat Sig said:


> Some U2 on Horus action today:


I just visited Sinn in Germany and was surprised that this was the model that most attracted me. I didn’t expect that (I have owned a variety of Sinns). A pleasant surprise!


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Studio27NW said:


> I just visited Sinn in Germany and was surprised that this was the model that most attracted me. I didn’t expect that (I have owned a variety of Sinns). A pleasant surprise!


It’s a sleeper, to be sure. I had been eyeing a U1 or U50 as that seems to be the classic Sinn diner, but this example came up and on impulse, I picked it up. It quickly became my favorite watch with the most wrist time.

The only thing I’d improve is the bezel action. It’s not quite up to par with the rest of the fit and finishing of the watch.


----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## deepsea03

a well-loved 103


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nodnar

My first


----------



## pinchelobster

nodnar said:


> My first


Great first choice!!


----------



## Fantasio

Nice combo. 



nodnar said:


> My first



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio27NW




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nodnar

My most legible


----------



## majt




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

103 & coffee on a chilly morning


----------



## Tanjecterly

TGIF. ^^^ great minds think alike.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Radharc

deepsea03 said:


> 103 & coffee on a chilly morning


What a wonderful shot. Alas, it's 80° in Maui so I have a different Friday beverage.


----------



## majt




----------



## nodnar

Late to the party


----------



## deepsea03

I can neither confirm nor deny that I may be picking up or dropping off a package


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## nodnar




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## nodnar

TGIF!


----------



## duc

Get'em up team!


----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## fredklabuster




----------



## nodnar

Headed home from east coast


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkh5000




----------



## nodnar

jkh5000 said:


> View attachment 17097151


Love that clean dial 13.1


----------



## helidoc

D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhanna8

Just back from a long stay at RGM for servicing


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Radharc

Getting the long weekend started... happy winter holidays, my fellow Sinners...


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mjhanna8

Happy holidays


----------



## nodnar

It’s starting to rain on our Christmas snow


----------



## deepsea03

856 Flieger II


----------



## Kenster21

🎅


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Radharc

Happy New Year's Eve Eve to my favorite WUS forum.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Fake fire, real watch









Oops, set the date


----------



## deepsea03

BWITW


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nodnar

UX


----------

